# .



## astoria (May 22, 2020)

please lock


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

i haven’t - i’ve played almost every day since launch


----------



## tajikey (May 22, 2020)

This game is hands down the best game in the series. Anyone who argues against it is lying, or is more interested in arguing for attention than accepting the truth.

I play less than I did at the beginning, but that's because I've settled in to my island design, and don't spend countless hours undoing/doing/redoing. Now it's about checking turnip prices, items to buy, and daily tasks. And just because I spend less time playing doesn't mean I'm getting bored, it means I've found my rhythm, which is one of the reasons I love this series so much.

Edit: Apologies for not saying this originally, but the first paragraph is 100% my opinion, which I 100% believe to be truth. That's the beauty of an opinion, right?


----------



## salem_ (May 22, 2020)

i havent stopped as well..
im still in the decorating part, also will try to increase my friendship lvl w villagers later
also bugs and fishes...also my house which is still a big storage soooo


----------



## amemome (May 22, 2020)

I play every day just to complete my dailies. I've given up on trying to make my island cool/terraform because it's absolutely overrun with flowers and I don't have enough storage to put my furniture away.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 22, 2020)

Nope. Still play everyday. Tho, my play time has lessened.

I started finding new ideas that triggered me into destroying finished sections of my islands to add more to them. That has been keeping me busy the last few days.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 22, 2020)

tajikey said:


> This game is hands down the best game in the series. Anyone who argues against it is lying, or is more interested in arguing for attention than accepting the truth.


Wow that's very open minded of you.

Yes the game is basically a glorified designer game now, and there's even less furniture than previous games.
I took a weeks break a couple weeks ago, now I'm redoing most of my island again, and again, and again.
At least it's something to do lol, hopefully there'll be a huge summer update, here's hoping for actual multiplayer content.


----------



## lyonbunny (May 22, 2020)

I've been playing every day for hours... Still decorating my island and/or collecting items/diys from others. And to think it's not even close to done   Sometimes I get sick of it but I always come back to it


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)

600+ hours in and still going at it lmao I'm hopeless


----------



## Venn (May 22, 2020)

I have been playing every single day since launch. I have played less per day tho but I'm still decorating and such.


----------



## daringred_ (May 22, 2020)

i'm tempted to stop but i haven't just yet, although there have been a lot of days recently where i only dug up my fossils, checked the shops and then stopped for the day. for me, it's in large part due to the lack of content. i'm not going to pretend otherwise just because the general consensus is that this game is the best in the series. graphically? no doubt. but in terms of gameplay, that's new leaf for me. if NH had been complete at launch or had carried over features like island mini-games, diving, consistent villager requests, visitor NPCs and shops etc. then i have no doubt there would be more for me to do and i wouldn't have hit burn out so quickly despite going as slow as i have.

as it stands right now, i'm just waiting for wedding season even if that does largely seem to just be a DIY scavenger hunt a la cherry blossom season. at least it's something extra to do.


----------



## kojuuro (May 22, 2020)

I've still been playing every day, but have been playing a bit less since I'm waiting for new updates. I only just finished catching the new fish and bugs 2 days ago so when next month rolls around soon I'm excited to catch new things 

I'm still iffy about certain parts of my island so I'm up to fixing it any time and it keeps me playing. Also since I don't keep permanent dreamies, I've been meeting a bunch of different villagers to liven things up.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (May 22, 2020)

I play every day. Sometimes hours. Sometimes 20 to 30 minutes. But I lognin once a day.


----------



## Asarena (May 22, 2020)

I've definitely been playing it a lot less than I was before, but I think it might be burnout in my case. I tend to go overboard and burn myself out on things. Either that or the excitement of the game being new and shiny has just worn off.


----------



## Feraligator (May 22, 2020)

I'm slowing down now as well, still playing everyday but I'm getting back into NL and GC. I'm starting to get bored as the villager dialogue is more repetitive than GC and there isn't much interaction with your villagers this time round. Would like it if I could swim or play minigames with friends so I think I'm just waiting for those at this point.

NH is not my favourite AC game tbh...


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 22, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> i'm tempted to stop but i haven't just yet, although there have been a lot of days recently where i only dug up my fossils, checked the shops and then stopped for the day. for me, it's in large part due to the lack of content. i'm not going to pretend otherwise just because the general consensus is that this game is the best in the series. graphically? no doubt. but in terms of gameplay, that's new leaf for me. if NH had been complete at launch or had carried over features like island mini-games, diving, consistent villager requests, visitor NPCs and shops etc. then i have no doubt there would be more for me to do and i wouldn't have hit burn out so quickly despite going as slow as i have.
> 
> as it stands right now, i'm just waiting for wedding season even if that does largely seem to just be a DIY scavenger hunt a la cherry blossom season. at least it's something extra to do.


Couldnt have said it better myself!
I sort of am disliking having to find myself "busy work" in redoing areas again and again as I wait for the new content that hopefully will include a lot of the past features.


----------



## tajikey (May 22, 2020)

astoria said:


> I rather the game have no terraforming. Like it seems out of hand because since social media is popular many people are getting stressed out over having the perfect island and resetting countless of times than just enjoying the game.


If it didn't have terraforming then people would complain that it's like every other game in the series. City Folk was Wild World on a big screen, New Leaf was an improved, mobile version of City Folk.


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)

i play almost 13 hours a day lmfao


----------



## John Wick (May 22, 2020)

I wish I could. My wrists are swollen, my eyes are almost bleeding, I can't remember when I ate last.

I just... can't... stop.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)

astoria said:


> I rather the game have no terraforming. Like it seems out of hand because since social media is popular many people are getting stressed out over having the perfect island and resetting countless of times than just enjoying the game.


 To be fair, a lot of people were obsessed about having the Perfect Town in NL, and constantly making threads about how many times they reset to get the map they wanted. Probably not to the same extent as in NH, but still


----------



## skogkyst (May 22, 2020)

While I haven't stopped playing, my playtime has dropped off a cliff. I usually only get in about 30 minutes to an hour a day max now, basically just giving my villagers their gifts for the day. I've just moved on to more exciting things in my life, and the game has fallen into a bit of a rut for me. This is how all Animal Crossings go, but I had hoped to pass New Leaf's playtime (~450 hours), which I'm not even halfway to yet, but I find myself not caring enough to play a ton.


----------



## terminator (May 22, 2020)

I took a break from the game for a week or two, but then i started getting into decorating my island again and i've been playing pretty consistently again since. I'm sure once i'm done decorating and happy with it, i'll take a break. the villagers unfortunately are a bit boring in this game and its not as much fun when i'm not designing the island itself.  the villagers don't play games with me as much as new leaf and i feel like i've heard all the dialog that they offer at this point.


----------



## tajikey (May 22, 2020)

astoria said:


> There’s been many posts in the rant thread and elsewhere explaining why there isn’t much content or things to do in the game and reasoning for their complaints.


Where do you draw the line? If it had all the other stuff and not terraforming, people would complain. At least with this, Nintendo gave us a HUGE overhaul with which to frustrate ourselves, and will slowly introduce old features (Redd and Lief being the catalyst), as to not tire is of a game perceived to be like all the others.


----------



## daringred_ (May 22, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Couldnt have said it better myself!
> I sort of am disliking having to find myself "busy work" in redoing areas again and again as I wait for the new content that hopefully will include a lot of the past features.



as someone who's overall god awful with designing, a lot of my more specific areas have had to be directly inspired by other people's otherwise they just look like trash or are completely empty and i feel like i've failed the game. i've still got a few ideas in mind but i can't find the energy to design them because terraforming bores me to tears.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 22, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I wish I could. My wrists are swollen, my eyes are almost bleeding, I can't remember when I ate last.
> 
> I just... can't... stop.


We need a laugh react so you get a love instead. XP


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 22, 2020)

Quit for splatfest but overall no I haven't quit. I always find something to do in acnh just I did in new leaf. I mean I spent 100+ hours on nl and ever since the launch of nh I've played forever. This girl is non-stop~


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 22, 2020)

I'm still terraforming. I'm not TT at all.  I don't see myself not playing for a while and Im still having fun. I do hope to see added content soon though....


----------



## mirukushake (May 22, 2020)

I'm still playing but my current projects don't require a lot of time investment so I'm definitely playing less. Honestly, I've already gotten more hours out of this game in 2 months than I did in a few years of New Leaf so from a price performance perspective I'm more than happy lol.


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

I hadn’t stopped playing, but my play times are a bit shorter and slower now. It just makes the game less boring when you play less.


----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2020)

Been playing every day since launch, but definitely for less hours at a time than before as it's mostly just become the daily grind. That grind is still at least somewhat exciting just for being able to go hunt for the fossils, water the flowers I'm breeding, groom the weeds in my forest and collect the branches, and then harvest day every 3 days for the orchard - same as any other AC lol. Shell collecting ofc because they just keep piling up... It remains worth logging in every day for me, hoping the updates arrive before the grind starts bothering me too.

The longer bursts come when I get inspired to redesign a section of my island, typically at like 2 a.m. lol.


----------



## Lilybells (May 22, 2020)

I used to play all night after work, and all day every weekend, but now I've playing a lot less. I think it's because I've been feeling pretty burnt out from terraforming. I'm excited for the summer update though!


----------



## Loubelle (May 22, 2020)

I have still logged in every day, but I have gotten a little bored. I don't really know what I want to do with my island for now, so I'm not really terraforming or designing anything right now, and the main thing I have been focusing my energy into was growing my hybrids so that when I start decorating, I have lots of flowers to use. With that being said, my entire island is almost completely covered in flowers and I have lost motivation to keep up with them (watering and moving them elsewhere) For now, I've been playing more Splatoon 2 again with my friends  And I have also just been watching youtube and catching up on some new shows. I think I'm just in a rut right now with ACNH, but I think I just need a small break from it because I've spent hours and hours every day since launch, haha


----------



## lackless (May 22, 2020)

I still play every day but I find that I don’t play as much in one session (maybe an hour to just run around and do some daily tasks) now that there’s no event running! I have like 400 hrs sunk into the game and I imagine that’s why there’s not quite as much to do as there was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Speeny (May 22, 2020)

I've been playing pretty much everyday on and off. But, will be taking another break soon. I don't time travel and what's stopping me is having ideas in my head of what I want to do, not completing them and then coming back and being like..."Yeah, what did I want to do again?" Jotting down notes on my tablet helps with this at least. I just can't be bothered utilising one of those island planner methods right now.

It's definitely good to take a break though. This is the first AC game I've actually ever felt completely burnt-out from. I love the game, but it's just good to take a breather. Feels refreshing once you revisit it. Especially now that villagers/islanders can only leave if you give them permission to.


----------



## Holla (May 22, 2020)

I still play but then again a quick half hour of dailies and looking forward to what’s happening on my island each day is more than enough for me. Keeps me going on my workdays.

People who play several hours everyday and/or time travel I could definitely see them getting bored of it quickly. This happened to me in the older games honestly which is why I play more casually now.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 22, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Ooooh reseting for perfect maps in NL got intense. Same with people doing multiday plot resetting for villagers. Max I saw someone do was 16days (minimum 2hrs a day, max 8hrs a day) trying to get a villager to plot where they wanted... since itin NL you cannot pick villager home locations or be able to move buildings once placed.
> I just want to say, trust me, resetting was happening a lot more frequently back then for NL than NH by a LONG shot. (Both full island and other random things)


While I never reset for a map I sure as hell spent hundreds of hours camp resetting, and plot resetting, I liked it though, were chill like shiny hunting.


----------



## Aliya (May 22, 2020)

I'm playing less and still doing my dailies every day, but I'm not playing hours and hours like I did at launch, once I unlocked terraforming, and once I reset my island at the end of April. I love talking to my villagers though so I spend a lot of time doing that when I do play.

I'm a pretty casual player though and I like that Animal Crossing has always been a game that you can pick up and play a few minutes a day and be done.


----------



## daringred_ (May 22, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I hope your evening gets better.



it's 3AM but, in kind, i hope your attitude gets better. i doubt it will, but you were the one claiming to preach optimism so i'll hope for you regardless


----------



## Noctis (May 22, 2020)

I play everyday but how do I explain this. I'm just on stand by. I keep an eye out in the mornings in case someone is offering celeste and or diys from their villagers. After noon passes then that's when I start doing the daily chores in the game and then I'm on stand by again. I still have a lot of woek to do on my island but I got to the point of I'm lazy. I won't be playing much next month with xenoblade chronicles definitive edition dropping and the pokemon dlc will end up being my #1 priority with collecting fancy ball pokemon. can't wait to stress next month


----------



## daringred_ (May 22, 2020)

anyway, i was still playing NL for the majority of the day this long after launch and that's the problem for me with NH personally. the next game in a series should either add content or revamp its content wildly to differentiate it from past entries. taking a dozen steps back and trying to cover up that fact with terraforming (which seems a larger feature than it actually is because of your island size and vision) is hardly an improvement. neither is having an unfinished game at launch.


----------



## ceribells (May 22, 2020)

I've considered making a post about it, but I took a week break. For no real reason, it just sort of happened. Bored with the game, tired from work, etc. I actually _wanted _to play the game by the end of the week - the new items in the store were exciting, my former plans interesting again, everything seemed fresh again. I see a lot of people posting about quitting altogether, forever, and that's pretty black-and-white... It's just a game, and fine to not pick up when you don't want to.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 22, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> anyway, i was still playing NL for the majority of the day this long after launch and that's the problem for me with NH personally. the next game in a series should either add content or revamp its content wildly to differentiate it from past entries. taking a dozen steps back and trying to cover up that fact with terraforming (which seems a larger feature than it actually is because of your island size and vision) is hardly an improvement. neither is having an unfinished game at launch.


Not to mention that they neglected to announce that the game was unfinished, and would be running like a steam early access game lol.


----------



## daringred_ (May 22, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> Not to mention that they neglected to announce that the game was unfinished, and would be running like a steam early access game lol.



oh tea, i definitely would've reconsidered dropping almost £300 on a switch lite and the game had that been disclosed. fortunately for them, i was already long overdue to play SwSh and, despite the constant complaints i see, that at least feels more complete than NH.


----------



## Nefarious (May 22, 2020)

I still play every hour of everyday, _not even giving my Switch a chance to recharge in peace sometimes_.

Honestly I'd say NH is loads better than NL in many aspects, it's making me play way longer in result. I don't even use terraforming much; my island is how it was besides a few adjustments for ramps and to cut a path to the secret beach. I'm mostly designing my house and the island. Planting shrubs and replacing hardwood with cedars.

I don't really understand why some people think NH is a lot more stressful than NL. If you ignore social media, it's a really chill game. You can pretty much change everything about your space whenever. I love having that kind of flexibility. I use to really get stressed about unwanted villagers moving onto paths and flower patches, or rocks getting in the way of a design, villagers randomly moving out without warning have forced me to distance with the game a good few times. I can pour my time in NH without a care in the world.

I'm 1000% sure more stuff will be added, sadly that's just how modern gaming has come to, live services. The developers have confirmed a life span of 3 years, so in the meantime I'm cataloging new items and collecting the DIYs I'm missing.


----------



## AquaMarie (May 22, 2020)

I'm playing a little less now,  but I'm definitely not bored or taking a break. I've designed most areas of my island and got my 5 star rating, but I'm still getting on multiple times a day to shop, talk to villagers, fish and check for visitors and hybrids.  

Eventually when I unlock more d.i.y.s I plan to pretty much redesign my island from scratch, but I'm happy with it for now. 

I have started playing other games on the side though,  now that I'm not pouring all of my time into terraforming and decorating.


----------



## Reploid (May 22, 2020)

tajikey said:


> This game is hands down the best game in the series. Anyone who argues against it is lying, or is more interested in arguing for attention than accepting the truth.
> 
> I play less than I did at the beginning, but that's because I've settled in to my island design, and don't spend countless hours undoing/doing/redoing. Now it's about checking turnip prices, items to buy, and daily tasks. And just because I spend less time playing doesn't mean I'm getting bored, it means I've found my rhythm, which is one of the reasons I love this series so much.


I’ve only played New Leaf and New Horizons and I think this is the better game. I’m fine with waiting for features to be added as I’m not burnt out with what we have, but at the same time it’d be nice if we knew for sure we were getting certain things so that people can stop thinking this game is a huge downgrade from NL.


----------



## daringred_ (May 22, 2020)

thing is, in my experience, each title in the series has improved significantly on the last. (can't speak for GC.) wild world dropped a lot but city folk brought it back and had the city among other things. new leaf had main street and included new buildings with kicks, luna, club lol and the gardening shop (albeit briefly), PWPs and ordinances (which got removed for no logical reason), an entirely new ability and encyclopoedia with diving, they brought back the island and gave it mini games and some additional NPCs.

new horizons? it took all of the above away and... what? gave us terraforming? that's far from an improvement if you ask me.


----------



## trashpedia (May 22, 2020)

I still do because my island looks like elephant diarrhea atm. Because I am a perfectionist, if something doesn’t look good imo, I keep working on it until it looks perfect to me. However, I haven’t been playing as long as I used to. I spend maybe about 30 minutes to an hour and that’s about it. I do think the stream of content is lacking atm and the updates are kinda slow.

Also forgot to add but I don’t trade or go online so that might be a factor: I haven’t collected all the furniture yet.


----------



## h1pst4r (May 22, 2020)

I'm still playing daily- probably because I actually think they've made a lot of great changes that keep it fresh. E.g. rolling out updates (for now), having villagers move where you want them (no more crushed gardens), no more 16 villager cycle (no fomo if you let your villager go). And when someday I want to put my game down, I also really appreciate that villagers don't seem to randomly move out anymore, which I know was possible in NL if you stopped someone from moving just before a hiatus, but I like that it's built in now, and I don't have to worry.


----------



## lizardon (May 22, 2020)

Well, I finished all 591 DIYs, full museum, 100 million IGB, most of the catalog, and 10 villagers I need. 
And the game hour is 860+ now.
I don't have much things to do now. I'd like to see more spaces for Custom design, and if possible to have more than 10 villagers and more storage at home. 
So for now, I won't spend too much time in game, very busy for real life


----------



## Feraligator (May 22, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> thing is, in my experience, each title in the series has improved significantly on the last. (can't speak for GC.) wild world dropped a lot but city folk brought it back and had the city among other things. new leaf had main street and included new buildings with kicks, luna, club lol and the gardening shop (albeit briefly), PWPs and ordinances (which got removed for no logical reason), an entirely new ability and encyclopoedia with diving, they brought back the island and gave it mini games and some additional NPCs.
> 
> new horizons? it took all of the above away and... what? gave us terraforming? that's far from an improvement if you ask me.


I agree somewhat. The huge emphasis on customisation is great and I do love terraforming, moving buildings, outdoor furniture, and better custom design features. But they took away what I loved about AC the most and that was villager interaction. All the little details like visiting each other's homes, frequent mail and present deliveries, hide and seek...I miss them all. NL's dialogue wasnt fantastic either but I liked the requests, even if it was just giving them an apple when they're hungry. I'm hoping updates adds more to the villagers.
But I guess I DO have nostalgia goggles on because it's what I liked the most out of the old games which had lack of customisation. NH would be my fave if villager interactivity and dialogue was better, despite being more full of life in this game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 22, 2020)

astoria said:


> I rather the game have no terraforming. Like it seems out of hand because since social media is popular many people are getting stressed out over having the perfect island and resetting countless of times than just enjoying the game.


people did that constantly in new leaf too

terraforming not existing wouldn't of ever changed this


----------



## BluebearL (May 22, 2020)

I haven't played everyday, I play when I can and while I don't agree that the game is boring I can understand why someone else would. I just love cute animals and design and this game offers so much of that without being overwhelming. However, I don't go crazy with hours and maybe thats partially just a lack of free time but I also don't want to rush it. I get annoyed with some aspects of the game but overall I am still really enjoying it. Sorry to hear it's been a disappointment, it has had an awful lot of hype which certainly doesn't help (I don't think any game could live up to that sort of hype, I definitely understand why you feel this way. Maybe get into another series for a while and come back to acnh later. Or even just enjoy the older games. NH cannot compete with the amount of time and love I put into new leaf, mostly because of age and the time it came out so theres nothing wrong with going back to an older version you love more.


----------



## Stitched (May 22, 2020)

I still hop on at least once a day. Sometimes it's for a bit longer to do some terraforming or decorating, but usually I hop on, get fossils and the bell tree, get my free recipe, check for folks that are crafting, get my nook miles, and log off. I hope the summer update adds in some more content and quality of life changes.


----------



## Licorice (May 22, 2020)

All animal crossing games are repetitive tho. They've been repetitive since the start of the series. They aren't really meant to be played all day. I've cut my play time down because my landscaping is finished. Now I mostly just do the daily stuff like digging up fossils, giving gifts, etc...


----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

Yeah I hate it and also I play it for about 8 hours a day. Ok I love it.

Honestly though I went back and played my GC towns the other day. They’re meaner and have more personality, but the dialogue is filled with tutorials and repetition. The content is...lacking. I love it, but let’s not boost it upon a pedestal.Each game had its pros and cons....except Amiibo Festival.


----------



## daringred_ (May 22, 2020)

Jez said:


> I agree somewhat. The huge emphasis on customisation is great and I do love terraforming, moving buildings, outdoor furniture, and better custom design features. But they took away what I loved about AC the most and that was villager interaction. All the little details like visiting each other's homes, frequent mail and present deliveries, hide and seek...I miss them all. NL's dialogue wasnt fantastic either but I liked the requests, even if it was just giving them an apple when they're hungry. I'm hoping updates adds more to the villagers.
> But I guess I DO have nostalgia goggles on because it's what I liked the most out of the old games which had lack of customisation. NH would be my fave if villager interactivity and dialogue was better, despite being more full of life in this game.



i suppose it depends on what you're attracted to the game for. in my case, customization is the least of my interests because designing is not my forte since i have aphantasia. everything that i enjoyed -- consistent NPCs, better villager dialogue, a variety of *frequent* villager requests, unlocking the shops etc. -- has been removed and is being deliberately held back for future updates despite me being charged for a full game. new leaf had customization as well, let's not forget, it just wasn't instant and arguably had more variety given that you could use gemstones which are also absent from this title. what it didn't have, however, was cliffs and multi-storey towns. imo now they've been added back in and are also editable (that's not a word lmao), that's why people think terraforming is such a giant leap forward.


----------



## Mary (May 22, 2020)

Nope, I'm still playing and have been having the best time  trading online adds to the fun for me.


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

I probably play just as much as I did in the beginning cause every time I get close to finishing my island I get a new idea and have to tear some stuff down and rearrange things before I can even start building the new stuff. I'm just hoping this will keep me busy until they bring substantial updates our way


----------



## cloudmask (May 22, 2020)

i still play every day. i find it no more repetitive than the older games were - it's animal crossing. you catch bugs, go shopping, talk to your villagers. rinse and repeat. it's just simple fun and relaxation.


----------



## daisyy (May 22, 2020)

i play less for sure. mostly because i feel like i'm stuck and while i still have so much terraforming/designing left to do, i don't know where to start. but i still like that i don't have to know immediately, i just enjoy talking to my villagers and seeing what's for sale every day in able sisters especially.


----------



## BalloonFight (May 22, 2020)

I still play every day and likely will until quarantine ends. I vary my play between finishing my catalog, doing trades, and villager hunting. The villager hunt slot machine is still pretty fun for me.

I'd be curious though if the people who are getting bored with the game are anti time travel? I would definitely get bored with the game if I was anti TT as well as being forced to stay inside due to quarantine all day lol


----------



## xxcodexx (May 22, 2020)

youre not the only one thats disappointed with this game. you can do everything that you need to do in it in a half hour at the most. the rest of it, the terraforming i wont even do because i know there will be more shops coming in later on and i dont want to have to go grind random islands *like i do almost every night* for the cash. also they could have added a lot of the past games in here, it seems theyve made it more for children than they ever have and most of the people that i know that play this game are above 40 years old.


----------



## Miqo (May 22, 2020)

I'm still playing on and off, not as much as I did say a week ago. I have a very nice area set up in front of my plaza, everything is lined up lovely, but for the side where I wanted to put my villagers houses, my river mouth makes it impossible for me to let them have their own little customised gardens like I wanted. I really do hate seeing their houses looking all small and cramped with fences, so until I've figured out some way of doing it_, _I haven't really picked it up for a few days.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Sad to hear you feel that way. Though it's understandable because you just get burnt out playing the game so much. No game is safe from this if played for many hours at a time.

As for myself, I'm still playing it fairly often for a few hours each day. I do plan, however, cut down the hours per day to avoid burning myself out. My goal is to have fun with it, not playing it like a chore.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 22, 2020)

BalloonFight said:


> I still play every day and likely will until quarantine ends. I vary my play between finishing my catalog, doing trades, and villager hunting. The villager hunt slot machine is still pretty fun for me.
> 
> I'd be curious though if the people who are getting bored with the game are anti time travel? I would definitely get bored with the game if I was anti TT as well as being forced to stay inside due to quarantine all day lol


i don't TT, because it's basically a new game to me. my hubby currently doesn't, but is considering it, just to try and get campers/villagers to move out as we've both finished our houses(3 in my case) and all current buildings... plus he's never gotten things like a meteor shower yet etc.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 22, 2020)

It's a long road for me. My search for Felicity is taking longer than I thought. I don't time travel so getting her is really quite difficult.

And besides, I am having so much fun so far trading with people here. I am not ready to stop yet!


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2020)

My play activity has definitely decreased, I originally designed and filled my entire island, realized how unoriginal I was being, and I gutted everything out again. I'm going for a slower pace now and changed my islands aesthetic from neon to a tropical theme with neon hints. Got rid of neighborhoods and general clutter, so now things are going back to a New Leaf feel instead of New Horizons (which i much prefer). 

Gonna hang out with my villagers, design clothes, and plant trees while I wait for the next big update. I can maybe get 30 minutes a day from it now, but I start bigger projects here and there which keep me from quitting


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 22, 2020)

I missed four days of playing and it was... refreshing? I feel like taking a break and coming back in gave me a fresh set of eyes on where I wanted to go with my island. Also revisiting my villagers and not hearing their same repeated dialogs was nice.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 22, 2020)

I still play every day, but I haven't really been progressing development of my island. I do my dailies like digging up fossils, checking stores and my hybrids, having my bf over to water my flowers, and mostly DIY hunting, trying to finish up my non-seasonal collection! I've been happy with the game only with the knowledge that it is not a finished product. The game will continue to evolve and get updated, and so taking it at this slow pace has been very good for me ^_^


----------



## justina (May 22, 2020)

I still play every day! I never play more than a few hours at a time. Mostly just an hour and sometimes before bed to look for Celeste/Wisp. Also to get a new diy.


----------



## Matt0106 (May 22, 2020)

Nah I still play a few hours every day. I get that people are annoyed with the updates, but it doesn't mean the game is not as good as New Leaf. NL may have had the buildings and furniture right away, but it also didn't have crafting, terraforming, new flowers, and (this one is my opinion) a better way of hunting villagers. I have put 400+ hours in just two months of having the game and I haven't slowed down; that's the beauty of not rushing and not TT'ing.

It also helps when you have friends to play with. If you're playing this game alone, then yeah, you're gonna get bored even faster. I have friends who help water my plants and just overall do stuff with.

This is in no way a bad game, and in fact, it is quite the opposite. Nintendo putting in regular updates makes for better pacing; they want people to play this game for the long-run and want fans to stick out their first year at he very least. We all know what happened to New Leaf; half the community TT'ed and everyone was practically done in a month, and that spoils everything (No problem against those who TT though, you do you boo).


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

I took a break for about a week from ACNH. I was playing a few other things that had come out recently, or that i recently obtained pretty much nonstop. But I've gone back to AC now, and plan to play pretty much every day.


----------



## SarahsNY (May 22, 2020)

I still play pretty much every day, but it is getting a bit boring. I still have to landscape my whole town, but it’s so overwhelming I’ve been avoiding it.

As for that user who said everyone should think this is the best ac game? Lol, I guess I’m crazy. I personally enjoyed every ac game more than this one with the exception of city folk. It may have more features on a surface level, but it doesn’t have the same atmosphere and personality past games have had for me. I still love this game, but it’s overall been a disappointment for me.


----------



## Aleigh (May 22, 2020)

I get how you feel 100%. I try to go on every day just to at least get the daily things done, but I'm starting to lose motivation for it. I didn't play yesterday or the day before, which is insane noting that I've played every day since launch. That could also be my depression tho lmao I don't quite have the motivation for anything


----------



## Saralie (May 22, 2020)

SarahsNY said:


> I still play pretty much every day, but it is getting a bit boring. I still have to landscape my whole town, but it’s so overwhelming I’ve been avoiding it.



Same. With quarantine I've been playing daily but in the beginning it was all day every day. Now it's only a little here and there. I hate terraforming so I suppose I need to spend more time looking at what other's have done with similar maps. I know how I would like to decorate my island more or less, it's just the actual terraforming that gets me down.


----------



## AlyssaAC (May 22, 2020)

I've been playing since March 25th, but just started a new island about a week ago. I play literally as much as I can everyday trying to get a lot done since I just started. I'm hoping I won't get too burned out, but I love this game too much to quit now. I might start up one of my other games, but for now, I still play New Horizons everyday. I do understand though what you are going through.


----------



## FaerieRose (May 22, 2020)

Nope, I'm still playing hours every day. ACNH is one of the few things keeping me sane during this pandemic. I'm in the vulnerable category, so I'm still locked down tighter than Fort Knox.


----------



## flurrylovebot (May 22, 2020)

I've been playing almost every day, but I had a small lull two weeks ago. My island was overgrown with flowers (hybrid farming) all over the place, and it made it really hard to terraform and decorate. I was feeling lazy about shovelling all of those flowers up, but now that I've done that, I've been working on my island a lot more!


----------



## edsett (May 22, 2020)

Nope, still going strong. I’m about to start terraforming and landscaping a new area in my island too!

Personally, I’m having a blast and for me NH is the best game in series. Sure, there’s a bunch of things I miss from NL (furniture sets, exotic fruit, the jock personality) but I’m much more invested in NH. For a long time while playing NL, I didn’t do much besides talk to my villagers, check the shops, check the visitors and so on. After maxing out my house and unlocking all of Main Street, I was like done. What really made me get back into NL was getting into landscaping and town customization along with the typical day-to-day gaming.

NH has waaaaay better customization and added terraforming. (I cannot take anyone who says NL had better customization when you couldn’t pick your skin color. :/) I also like the graphics, having my villagers walk around instead of hang around their houses like in NL and so on.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 22, 2020)

flurrylovebot said:


> I've been playing almost every day, but I had a small lull two weeks ago. My island was overgrown with flowers (hybrid farming) all over the place, and it made it really hard to terraform and decorate. I was feeling lazy about shovelling all of those flowers up, but now that I've done that, I've been working on my island a lot more!


man, i think i went through 7 shovels in one day and more over the several days it took me to finish, because i was hybrid farming, then finally made a large fenced in and organized area... learned my lesson, plan before you start doing that lol! it's all done now but took me about a week total since i had to move houses etc as well to make room for it.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 23, 2020)

I haven't consistently played the game since the beginning of April. For me, what I always enjoyed about the AC games was the connection with villagers, and the events. It's just missing in this game. Ditto to whoever said that ACNH feels like a glorified decorating simulator. 

Also, I know this is completely irrational of me, but I really enjoyed the early games when it wasn't super mainstream. It was just something I'd chill with and play on my Gamecube. Now that everyone and their mothers is playing it, trading on Nookazon, fighting about Raymond and tt'ing on Twitter, it feels less special. Once again I know this feeling is incredibly juvenile. I could ignore all of that, but still.


----------



## astoria (May 23, 2020)

DarkOnyx said:


> I haven't consistently played the game since the beginning of April. For me, what I always enjoyed about the AC games was the connection with villagers, and the events. It's just missing in this game. Ditto to whoever said that ACNH feels like a glorified decorating simulator.
> 
> Also, I know this is completely irrational of me, but I really enjoyed the early games when it wasn't super mainstream. It was just something I'd chill with and play on my Gamecube. Now that everyone and their mothers is playing it, trading on Nookazon, fighting about Raymond and tt'ing on Twitter, it feels less special. Once again I know this feeling is incredibly juvenile. I could ignore all of that, but still.


I completely agree with you with the game being mainstream. It seems like a lot of people on social media got the game because of the hype. I’m annoyed with all the drama with Raymond and charging people to go on their islands and stuff, and how some people treat the game like a beauty contest.


----------



## flurrylovebot (May 23, 2020)

Cheallaigh said:


> man, i think i went through 7 shovels in one day and more over the several days it took me to finish, because i was hybrid farming, then finally made a large fenced in and organized area... learned my lesson, plan before you start doing that lol! it's all done now but took me about a week total since i had to move houses etc as well to make room for it.



I definitely went through around the same number of shovels...
I also dumped some flowers on the beach because I've come to realise they can't spawn there.


----------



## Red Cat (May 23, 2020)

When I was watching the previews for ACNH and saw that we could have outdoor furniture, paths, fencing, and terraforming, I thought "Wow, this all looks really fun. I wonder what other great features were added for this game." Then when I got the game, I found out that Nintendo had played all of their cards in the previews and all of the old content not in the previews was not just skipped over in the previews because it was old content, it's not in ACNH period. Terraforming is a nice addition, but it doesn't single-handedly make a great game especially with everything that was removed from NL. NL has survived for almost a decade "organically" while it feels like Nintendo is trying to artificially extend NH's lifespan by slowly trickling out new/returning content. That's not a good sign for NH in the long run. I find myself gradually playing less and less each day as the daily grind gets more monotonous and I see fewer and fewer new things each day. Updates may help keep my interest, but so far they have been too little too far between to really move the needle for me. I can see this game having a sharp drop off in interest once people are able to get back into the real world. Not every AC game has been an improvement over the last: see City Folk. After having 7-8 years to build on NL, this game has not lived up to the hype for me.


----------



## John Wick (May 23, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of terraforming, to be honest.

I've done it, but if it wasn't in the game, I wouldn't miss it.

I'd prefer to have a great deal of the old content back.

I also don't like the Nookphone and amount of internet introduced into this series.

I can't stand to be around my villagers that I really like, because they are always talking about apps, and have a mobile phone in their hand.

I mean, I'm playing to escape that crap.

That to me, isn't, or shouldn't be, part of AC.

Just how I feel.
If anyone disagrees, I'm ok with that. I won't start a war. ^_^


----------



## sunchild (May 23, 2020)

haven't stopped playing daily.. probably won't stop playing daily for a while unless need be. i definitely spend less time playing but that's because i've fallen into a rhythm of doing things, not because i've grown bored.


----------



## Piggleton (May 23, 2020)

I’m still playing but I definitely felt a little burned out and overwhelmed when it comes to terraforming and decorating. I’ve been just collecting diys and doing things here and there. 

I did spend forever campsite cycling so that may have contributed to the fatigue ;-;


----------



## John Wick (May 23, 2020)

Cheallaigh said:


> wait... yours use apps? mine don't, i've been cheated of even more stuff? that's it! i'm making a caldera, tossing a bonfire in it, calling it a volcano and tossing isabelle into it!


Mine try to TEXT the snapping turtles I have everywhere! 

LOL


----------



## mayortiffany (May 23, 2020)

I am quite disappointed that many old features (and things I considered to be staples of the game) such as the café, the police station, and certain furniture sets are omitted. We have no knowledge about whether these features will ever be coming back. If they do come back, will they be free, or will it be released a few years down the line?

I enjoy playing Animal Crossing - I bought a whole new system just to play this game! But for now, the game still feels very incomplete, and I prefer New Leaf in many ways. I agree with other posters when they say that the focus of Animal Crossing now seems to be about the design and having control over all design features through terraforming. I don't really use the terraforming feature much at all and I'm not that into design, so few of the big new additions personally excited me. 

It's a great game to play especially in quarantine times, and you can always make your own fun, but I wouldn't be surprised if New Leaf ends up holding more longevity for me in the end.


----------



## Red Cat (May 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm not a huge fan of terraforming, to be honest.
> 
> I've done it, but if it wasn't in the game, I wouldn't miss it.
> 
> ...


I like the convenience of the phone for some features like checking my catalog, but I agree it shouldn't be such a central part of the game. Part of the charm of AC historically has been living with animals out in the woods somewhere, but now the island, technology, and terraforming make everything seem so modern and less of an escape. I don't mind having the option to choose between making things feel more rustic or modern, but a lot of things in ACNH seem to push the player more toward the modern side. One of the little things that really bothers me is how for your island rating the game rewards you for having a lot of furniture, fencing, bridges, etc., but penalizes you for having too many trees. If I want to go for a really foresty and outdoorsy island, it shouldn't be seen as "inferior" to someone having a heavily landscaped and decorated village.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 23, 2020)

I think I’m playing this game wrong. I was bored at first playing in March. Now I’m not. I even started liking terraforming and cleaning up flowers.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 23, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I like the convenience of the phone for some features like checking my catalog, but I agree it shouldn't be such a central part of the game. Part of the charm of AC historically has been living with animals out in the woods somewhere, but now the island, technology, and terraforming make everything seem so modern and less of an escape. I don't mind having the option to choose between making things feel more rustic or modern, but a lot of things in ACNH seem to push the player more toward the modern side. One of the little things that really bothers me is how for your island rating the game rewards you for having a lot of furniture, fencing, bridges, etc., but penalizes you for having too many trees. If I want to go for a really foresty and outdoorsy island, it shouldn't be seen as "inferior" to someone having a heavily landscaped and decorated village.


i'm originally from BC, aka a very heavily forested area... i took down a bunch of trees just to get the golden watering can, really annoyed me to do it. if i drop a single thing, my rating drops because i have my beloved trees, and i love having them.


----------



## dragonair (May 23, 2020)

I've been playing every day and I'm still nowhere near finished with my town so I'm going to continue playing every day. It's honestly kind of an issue because I've been putting off playing so many other games because I just want to play Animal Crossing instead. I've been playing during my D&D sessions too because I just don't want to put it down. I'm hoping to get a second Nintendo Switch once the Nintendo store opens back up here and then I'll be doubling down with a second island lol.


----------



## mirukushake (May 23, 2020)

dragonair said:


> I've been playing every day and I'm still nowhere near finished with my town so I'm going to continue playing every day. It's honestly kind of an issue because I've been putting off playing so many other games because I just want to play Animal Crossing instead. I've been playing during my D&D sessions too because I just don't want to put it down. I'm hoping to get a second Nintendo Switch once the Nintendo store opens back up here and then I'll be doubling down with a second island lol.



I feel this. One of my Sims set herself on fire and died while I was terraforming so that stopped the multitasking 

I _want_ to play other games but somehow I keep getting sucked in.


----------



## Dormire (May 23, 2020)

DUUUDE. Terraforming burnt me the hell out. I got a decent crescent shaped cliff but I'm still mad. I haven't picked up my game since then LOL.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 23, 2020)

Dormire said:


> DUUUDE. Terraforming burnt me the hell out. I got a decent crescent shaped cliff but I'm still mad. I haven't picked up my game since then LOL.


i made a sorta niagara falls behind my museum... a lot of swearing was involved when i realized the issues with corners, since i had made a lovely crescent shaped cliff behind it and it wasn't once i was done...


----------



## John Wick (May 23, 2020)

Every time I make a waterfall I destroy it because they're so freaking loud! ^_^


----------



## intestines (May 23, 2020)

I haven't stopped but I can understand what you mean, because we're cooped up indoors we put more time into the game than we usually would because we would have to go to work, school, etc. but now I've realized over a short period of time I have put 400 hours into the game. However, we know there will be some wonderful updates to come into the future. I have a daily routine for myself but we all play in different ways, if you are feeling unsatisfied with the game maybe try something that is out of your comfort zone in it for example catching a golden trout or making new designs. It is very easy to burn out from this game because we would put more time into it than we would normally.


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 23, 2020)

I understand what you mean! I get absorbed into the game and realize the day went by.

Then the next day Iv played so much I dont wanna look at it anymore 

But then I find something I wanna collect or improve and I get obsessed again lol


----------



## Fisher (May 23, 2020)

I mean you’ll get burnt out on anything if you do anything for long enough.

The fact that a lot of people aren’t burnt out on this game after two months of the game being out is pretty impressive imo.

Most other games I play I’m done with within a week to maybe a month if they’re really good.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (May 23, 2020)

Still playing for a few hours everyday. This is by far the best game in the series, and I'm excited to see it evolve into something even better with time.


----------



## cinch (May 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Chynna (May 23, 2020)

I'm still playing, but not as often as I was in the beginning... I still have to finish decorating and breeding flowers as well as collecting items/DIYs from others.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 23, 2020)

Honestly, can’t really understand anyone who doesn’t think this game is the best in the series...like objectively. Even with the missing content it still has more to do than New Leaf. The AI is better, the writing is better...nostalgia is the only thing that keeps me thinking well of New Leaf in comparison.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (May 23, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Honestly, can’t really understand anyone who doesn’t think this game is the best in the series...like objectively. Even with the missing content it still has more to do than New Leaf. The AI is better, the writing is better...nostalgia is the only thing that keeps me thinking well of New Leaf in comparison.



I've been verrrryyy casually playing NL in between NH sessions, and it's rough. The dialogue is 100x more repetitive. I talked to a villager 5 times in a row, and she said the same thing three of those times. They do give errands much faster in NL though.

Mostly just playing so I can compare accurately, and without nostalgia goggles, in light of discussions like this. The only clear edge I still give to NL is furniture variety.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 23, 2020)

I play everyday, admittedly less but still for several hours a day. I'm waiting for bigger updates like furniture, shops and NPCs though, beyond events


----------



## DewDrops (May 23, 2020)

Personally, I believe that Animal Crossing plays the “long game” the best, and with planned updates, it’s only gotten better.

Those who love to TT can do so freely, move forward quickly, discover a ton at a time, but still not divulge everything. With updates, the whole of the AC community can experience new content together. So even as you feel, “Ah, I think I’m burning out...” Bam, they’ve introduced something or someone new (Well, for most of us, probably old friends  ).

AC has always been all about getting “rewarded” in small but appreciable doses. I’m happy to ride out the wave, and while I’m sure there will be some hiccups, I’m confident they’ll finish with an absolutely incredible game.


----------



## John Wick (May 23, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Honestly, can’t really understand anyone who doesn’t think this game is the best in the series...like objectively. Even with the missing content it still has more to do than New Leaf. The AI is better, the writing is better...nostalgia is the only thing that keeps me thinking well of New Leaf in comparison.


The writing is better?

In the past five weeks, the only thing my villagers have talked about besides apps, is my clothing.

Really great interaction. 
Fantastic script.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 23, 2020)

Fisher said:


> I mean you’ll get burnt out on anything if you do anything for long enough.
> 
> The fact that a lot of people aren’t burnt out on this game after two months of the game being out is pretty impressive imo.
> 
> Most other games I play I’m done with within a week to maybe a month if they’re really good.



yeah i was about to say this. i've played almost 300 hours already and for other games, that would have taken quite a while for me to achieve. obviously, we're all gonna play less when our islands are designed and we have the villagers we wanted. considering that this game hasn't reached its full potential with future updates still coming, i really think i've already got my moneys worth. i don't understand why people give nintendo so much bs. i've seen people who TT (on twitter) complaining about how there's nothing to do. hmmm, i wonder why??? (again, not a dig towards time travelers--i've tried it myself to do the campsite trick, but don't complain if you do it constantly!)


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (May 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The writing is better?
> 
> So you've never played AC before this?
> 
> ...



What apps do your villagers talk about? I'm at 300 hours almost, and I can't think of a single conversation about apps. I vaguely remember a cranky villager saying something about kids and their smartphones... But never apps?


----------



## John Wick (May 23, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> What apps do your villagers talk about? I'm at 300 hours almost, and I can't think of a single conversation about apps. I vaguely remember a cranky villager saying something about kids and their smartphones... But never apps?


Wolfgang and another villager.

The other villager said, in caps "APPS, APPS, APPS, Apps are great!"

I walked away kinda disgusted.


----------



## DewDrops (May 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Wolfgang and another villager.
> 
> The other villager said, in caps "APPS, APPS, APPS, Apps are great!"
> 
> I walked away kinda disgusted.



Maybe they meant... appetizers? Cuz hit me with them mozzsticks, heck yeah


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 23, 2020)

DewDrops said:


> Personally, I believe that Animal Crossing plays the “long game” the best, and with planned updates, it’s only gotten better.
> 
> Those who love to TT can do so freely, move forward quickly, discover a ton at a time, but still not divulge everything. With updates, the whole of the AC community can experience new content together. So even as you feel, “Ah, I think I’m burning out...” Bam, they’ve introduced something or someone new (Well, for most of us, probably old friends  ).
> 
> AC has always been all about getting “rewarded” in small but appreciable doses. I’m happy to ride out the wave, and while I’m sure there will be some hiccups, I’m confident they’ll finish with an absolutely incredible game.



yes i remember people were complaining there's nothing to do anymore, we don't even have art!!! then BOOM they posted the update with leif & redd. it just takes patience. i don't remember completing acnl that quick anyway. at least now, we'll experience new content together. because of social media it's easy to compare and see other islands, see how much they've evolved and we'll feel FOMO if our islands is quite not there yet. with slow roll outs, it gives some of us a break and still get excited from time to time as we haven't unlocked it all.

though it would be really great if they at least tease or give a clue what's actually coming. cafe & original furniture sets anyone?


----------



## dragonair (May 23, 2020)

I'm not sure if it is just nostalgia but, even though I haven't really gotten burnt out, I can see where some others are coming from. My experience when I first started playing New Leaf was a lot different to New Horizons. I started playing quite a bit after it came out (I just sadly played Wild World and City Folk until I was able to get it lol) and the first thing that hit me was how much there was to unlock and do. There was so much you could do with developing your town and your Main Street and it took me a long time to fully unlock and upgrade everything (even with TTing). With New Horizons I don't really have anything else to currently work toward besides how my island looks and my house. I think that's why a lot of people have been resetting as well, because they've unlocked everything there currently is and all they have now is those two things (and their museum if they haven't done that yet.) Otherwise we're just waiting for more updates to add something else to unlock or upgrade. Just my two cents. ; v ;


----------



## Pyoopi (May 23, 2020)

Honestly, the only thing I've found pretty boring is playing with friends, lol. There's one guy I dread when he asks me to play.  
All he does is follow me around and whacks me with his net. 

Sometimes I feel like playing with strangers is a lot more exciting. Even if I'm just a watering can slave.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 23, 2020)

dragonair said:


> I'm not sure if it is just nostalgia but, even though I haven't really gotten burnt out, I can see where some others are coming from. My experience when I first started playing New Leaf was a lot different to New Horizons. I started playing quite a bit after it came out (I just sadly played Wild World and City Folk until I was able to get it lol) and the first thing that hit me was how much there was to unlock and do. There was so much you could do with developing your town and your Main Street and it took me a long time to fully unlock and upgrade everything (even with TTing). With New Horizons I don't really have anything else to currently work toward besides how my island looks and my house. I think that's why a lot of people have been resetting as well, because they've unlocked everything there currently is and all they have now is those two things (and their museum if they haven't done that yet.) Otherwise we're just waiting for more updates to add something else to unlock or upgrade. Just my two cents. ; v ;



i do hope they do add more buildings, but that would require more area. & i wouldn't be against that.

one of the reasons why we feel like there's more to do on ACNL is the fact that there are literally 8-9 buildings on main street. just load up your game in the morning and there's so much to do by checking each one out. and STILL, that doesn't count the visiting NPC's. i still think they went overboard with the "deserted island" thing, that feels more like spin-off concept to me, or should have been an earlier concept. almost a step back, because we've had towns before and now _deserted _getaway? i mean sure we get to design our islands now with terraform but i wish they still made it more civilized. i guess it'll take time? i hope not a year. pocket camp went from camping to whatever it is that you want it in just a few months lol.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (May 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Wolfgang and another villager.
> 
> The other villager said, in caps "APPS, APPS, APPS, Apps are great!"
> 
> I walked away kinda disgusted.



Wait, so just one conversation? If this was the GC game, they'd be teaching us how to use our nook phones for the 1000th time


----------



## trashpedia (May 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Wolfgang and another villager.
> 
> The other villager said, in caps "APPS, APPS, APPS, Apps are great!"
> 
> I walked away kinda disgusted.



Idk what's going on but I've had Wolfgang complain to me about how convenience is overrated......I think I might have seen that conversation between Apollo and Mira? But it was never glorified as "APPS ARE GREAT XD!!!1!!1!!!!!" but rather Mira getting annoyed with Apollo for not being able to use a phone correctly, idk.


Spoiler























	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

wAIT I FOUND IT




Okay I took pics of some parts of the conversation. It was kinda funny but it wasn't that awful tbh. For context, the conversation was about Mira teaching Apollo how to use a phone. I think the best part was when Mira said "Have you tried looking up old friends? Apps are great for that" and Apollo replies "Friends? I ain't got no use for folks I don't talk to no more! I left 'em behind for a reason!" @TheKryptoKnight


----------



## monsieurberry (May 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The writing is better?
> 
> In the past five weeks, the only thing my villagers have talked about besides apps, is my clothing.
> 
> ...


LOL. I haven’t seen that conversation happen but to me it’s very clear the writing is better. Not only just the better characterization and more colorful dialogue of the villagers in general but the whole set up from the start. I was just watching a New Leaf play through an hour ago by SimplyPressStart and wow the dialogue is bland.


----------



## SliceAndDice (May 23, 2020)

No, I haven't stopped playing, but I don't play as much as I used to. I haven't experienced the quarantine situation as much as others and still go to work every day (I am a therapist, working with elders having various forms of dementia) and my work can be very draining mentally and physically at times, so the game puts me at ease and is a nice break every day after work.
I used to play about two hours every day after work, and now it's maybe half an hour. I still enjoy the game a lot, but animal crossing had always been about the interaction with my villagers for me, and they just don't feel the same. They are watered down and bland compared to the other games and that's the main reason I don't play as much anymore. They are nice to look at at least...


----------



## PugLovex (May 23, 2020)

tajikey said:


> This game is hands down the best game in the series. Anyone who argues against it is lying, or is more interested in arguing for attention than accepting the truth.



i have to somewhat disagree with this, there are features that new leaf has the new horizons currently does not have, so i prefer it over NH. still a great game though!

i haven't gotten bored yet somehow. managed to re-do my island many times


----------



## tanisha23 (May 23, 2020)

I haven't stopped, but I have been playing a lot less lately. I still need to redo some parts of my island, but for the most part it's done (minus the beaches, which are loaded with flowers). I really like that content will be added to the game over time, because it gives me something to be excited about.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 23, 2020)

SliceAndDice said:


> No, I haven't stopped playing, but I don't play as much as I used to. I haven't experienced the quarantine situation as much as others and still go to work every day (I am a therapist, working with elders having various forms of dementia) and my work can be very draining mentally and physically at times, so the game puts me at ease and is a nice break every day after work.
> I used to play about two hours every day after work, and now it's maybe half an hour. I still enjoy the game a lot, but animal crossing had always been about the interaction with my villagers for me, and they just don't feel the same. They are watered down and bland compared to the other games and that's the main reason I don't play as much anymore. They are nice to look at at least...



I must be missing something because the villagers seem much more alive to me than they did in New Leaf but this isn’t the first time I’ve heard that! Care to elaborate? I haven’t played New Lead in a while but I’ve been watching other people play it just for memory sake and I’m not impressed at all (dialogue wise).


----------



## John Wick (May 23, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Idk what's going on but I've had Wolfgang complain to me about how convenience is overrated......I think I might have seen that conversation between Apollo and Mira? But it was never glorified as "APPS ARE GREAT XD!!!1!!1!!!!!" but rather Mira getting annoyed with Apollo for not being able to use a phone correctly, idk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm not fond of the dialogue, and that's fine.

I just wish it was as good as Wild World at the very least.

Each to their own though. 

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



monsieurberry said:


> LOL. I haven’t seen that conversation happen but to me it’s very clear the writing is better. Not only just the better characterization and more colorful dialogue of the villagers in general but the whole set up from the start. I was just watching a New Leaf play through an hour ago by SimplyPressStart and wow the dialogue is bland.


I'm thinking about the Wild World dialogue.
That was great.

New Leaf, in my opinion was better than NH has been _so far_, as they haven't mentioned much besides how my waistcoat looks, for the last five weeks.. but hey.. maybe I'm just expecting too much. 
I'm obviously hoping it improves over time.


----------



## IslandGuy (May 23, 2020)

can relate. the game now feels like just chores+rng fest.


----------



## brockbrock (May 23, 2020)

I've taken a break this week so that I don't get burned out and lose interest. I got caught up in impatience which I've found ruins a game like Animal Crossing. In a few days it'll pass and all will be back to normal. I still have so much to do on my island which is only partially decorated.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 23, 2020)

Not yet. Still playing it daily because i always have something to do in my island


----------



## Marte (May 23, 2020)

Reading this thread I forgot what it was about halfway through. Jesus christ people, why do we always end up like this. Be a little more nice and don't go straight for the attack.  

No, I haven't stopped playing. But I play much less now that I don't feel the need to terraform anymore. And thank god for that, it was taking too much of my time. Now I just focus on what I did in the earlier games like WW, and I love it. I usually play for an hour a day, doing my chores and fish, BUT I could be doing that for hours if I wanted to, so I'm not bored with the game at all. Before NH came out I payed a lot of Breath of the Wild, which I thought would be my most played game…… I checked the playtime last night and it was on 75+ hours, and that's after one year of having it, hahaha. Ok that wasn't as relevant, but my point is that I've spent so much time on NH already so it's kind of nice to not play it constantly and just check in on it sometimes, like the earlier games in the series.


----------



## Garrett (May 23, 2020)

Nope, still playing for hours each day. That may go down once Xenoblade Chronicles DE releases next week, but I'll keep playing NH daily for years.


----------



## Scrafty (May 23, 2020)

I'm playing way less but I'm enjoying the slower pace. My island is a mess because I decided to take a break from redesigning my island while I was in the middle of tearing everything down lol. I know I'll get obsessed with perfecting everything eventually so I'm not going to force myself.


----------



## moon_child (May 23, 2020)

I don’t trade so acquiring villagers and furniture and DIYs is enough to keep me busy. So busy.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 23, 2020)

i still play but it comes in waves, sometimes more sometimes less, sometime ill walk in an area and i will have an idea to upgrade/change.
sometimes i like to visit islands for celeste items, i started to arrange my flower field into nice areas.. it will take me like a week to finish it and to decide what to keep and what to throw.. i also feel guilty if i dont give my neighbors atleast a fruit a day but i really like to pick cloths for them in harvs island and then to give it to them as present, but yea w8ing for a new patch/month finished my critterpedia for may.


----------



## niko2 (May 23, 2020)

I haven't played 10 hours a day like right after lunch, but I still play! Tbh I like visiting other islands to socialise, draw on boards, shopping DIYs hunting etc, it keeps it fresh. I also still have to terraform my island, I haven't even started! Some days I haven't played at all, it depends if I'm busy/stressed in real life. AC is made to be played a little everyday/every few days! If I have a big project then I sink a lot of time in it! Other days it's just checking shops, talking to a few animals and that's it


----------



## Magus (May 23, 2020)

Nope. I still have a loooooot to do.
I have a certain number of ideas/areas that I want to build on my island and I only did like 3 of them, the big one will be the city area and I didn't even start this part. 
I also want to have all my dreamies and final houses of the dreamies I already have with starter houses. 
I still miss a lot of DIY and furnitures I want to decorate my house and island. 
I still miss a lot lot of my house upgrades (I have 3 rooms), I still have to move some buildings and build bridges and ramps. 
I still have to catch all the bugs/fishes/art pieces. 
I still have a lot of hybrid flowers to breed.
Yeah. Among other things. 
And why ? Because I don't TT and play the game like it's supposed to be played I guess. And yet, I play it a lot already in my opinion, like everyday.


----------



## Romaki (May 23, 2020)

No, I still play like 5 hours a day, but I can't say it's super interesting when the villagers won't even say anything interesting and ask me to do stuff. But I still love just walking around my island and changing some stuff here and there.


----------



## Milleram (May 23, 2020)

I don't play as much as I did when the game was first released, but that's just because my island is pretty much decorated to my satisfaction. I still play for a bit each day though just so I can check the shops, pull up any weeds, hit the rocks, etc.


----------



## lars708 (May 23, 2020)

tajikey said:


> This game is hands down the best game in the series. Anyone who argues against it is lying, or is more interested in arguing for attention than accepting the truth.
> 
> I play less than I did at the beginning, but that's because I've settled in to my island design, and don't spend countless hours undoing/doing/redoing. Now it's about checking turnip prices, items to buy, and daily tasks. And just because I spend less time playing doesn't mean I'm getting bored, it means I've found my rhythm, which is one of the reasons I love this series so much.
> 
> Edit: Apologies for not saying this originally, but the first paragraph is 100% my opinion, which I 100% believe to be truth. That's the beauty of an opinion, right?


Agree 100% I love this game so much


----------



## RiceBunny (May 23, 2020)

Yes, I haven’t played in two weeks. I’m not into terraforming, I find it stressful; so the terraforming I do is minimal. There’s not much else to do in the game. With New Leaf, I couldn’t keep away for longer than 2-3 days; and that went on for 4 years


----------



## jumpluff (May 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm not fond of the dialogue, and that's fine.
> 
> I just wish it was as good as Wild World at the very least.
> 
> ...


It should improve a bit. I had this complaint too, but as you reach higher friendship tiers with your villagers, they do say cooler stuff. The problem is that the game has poor logic (imo) for determining what to say. I often have to speak to them over and over to get them to talk to me about anything other than my tools/who just came to my village/my secondary visitor. And there's only one or two lines for those things. Anyway, don't give up hope, if you keep raising friendship with your villagers and/or encounter them in new situations, they'll become more interesting. But I agree that this is a problem with the game.

I've been playing since the GCN AC, and back then there weren't so many customisation functions... so the hook was just the social sim, so when it's lacking, I really feel it. I do agree with these complaints a lot and it does make the game weaker for me. The dialogue is mostly well-written, at least.


----------



## daringred_ (May 23, 2020)

interesting to come back to this thread and see that people are _still_ insisting that NH is objectively better even though that's mostly a completely subjective statement to make.

regardless, i play each of my NL towns just as much as i play NH in a day and i can confirm that NL a) has much more to do and b) has better villager dialogue. i don't know how some people in this thread are getting so lucky with variety but everyday on NH, every villager repeats themselves at least twice in the five times i talk to them. and it's a miracle if even one of them asks me to help them. in NL, the villagers rarely repeat themselves even as a unit despite me speaking to them each more than five times (and i have *four* lazy villagers in one town), and i'm guaranteed at least four requests between them all so.


----------



## starlightsong (May 23, 2020)

I stopped a little while ago and decided I won’t be picking it back up until my brother is able to get his own switch and he and my dad can live on their own island together. Having their houses on there is heavily hindering my ability to do what I want with my island and I desperately want to reset and start over but I can’t because it would mean deleting their progress as well, so I quit for now because every time I look at my island I wanna scream and/or cry over how much I hate it lol. That and I’m bored and immensely more frustrated and uninspired without access to the dream suite than I would be with it. Looking at youtube videos and screenshots just isn’t the same! I don’t agree with people who hate the villager dialogue though tbh, before I stopped it was the only thing I was still having fun with—talking to my villagers and constantly seeing them say hilarious things I’d never seen before. I love their dialogue in both NL, my favorite AC game, and NH.


----------



## Sefyre (May 23, 2020)

Disclaimer: I'm new to AC and I came into this game with no particular expectations. In fact, if it weren't for my partner, I may never have bought it!

I've adjusted my playing times depending on what in-game projects I'm working on and how I'm feeling about them (for example, if I'm feeling frustrated with my garden, I won't touch it for a little while)... 

But ultimately, no.

I'm in my 30s and I've been a gamer for what feels like forever.

Games of any sort have always been a stress relief for me - RPGs especially - and I spent a good chunk of my college years replaying Final Fantasy 8 on and off on my PC just so I could play Triple Triad while I studied and have Chicobo running around in the background.

Fast forward and I lost more and more time to play games as my responsibilities piled on. In the process, I more or less stopped playing time-intensive games because I hate getting immersed only to have it break due to lack of time to play.

Fast forward again to now and... Because I'm furloughed from work, I suddenly have all the time in the world and so I am enjoying this game like crazy.

Like, 400 hours crazy.

I guess I'm making up for all the lost gaming time over the years?


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2020)

I'm checking in daily but not playing for more than a few minutes unless I have a specific goal I want to achieve that day. I go through phases as to what my preferred activity is, and right now it is reading and writing rather than gaming.


----------



## Sefyre (May 23, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Nope, I'm still playing hours every day. ACNH is one of the few things keeping me sane during this pandemic. I'm in the vulnerable category, so I'm still locked down tighter than Fort Knox.



I am vulnerable like you and I can empathize. Hang tight and be strong!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 23, 2020)

I havent stopped since I first played

Also you should check once in a while.

Not after a week because....


Cockroaches. AAAAA I think so anyway


----------



## Emzy (May 23, 2020)

I do feel like i have slowed down considering i used to play 6 hours + a day HAHAHAHAH but now i hop on for 30 mins or so, do all my chores and stuff. But i think its fair considering that i don't need to farm mats or bels anymore and i'm in a comfortable place with my island so there's not much to do.


----------



## starlightsong (May 23, 2020)

Okay I’ve been reading through this thread and I’m sorry, but I cannot believe there have been multiple people stating that NH is objectively the best game in the series and that it’s wrong or doesn’t make sense to think otherwise. I laughed out loud and thought “that’s gotta be a joke” at at least one of them. 15 years on the internet and I’m still waiting for people to learn that literally any opinion on whether something is the best or not is inherently _subjective_... I mean, for me I can’t understand people who think NH in its current state is the best but I don’t go around saying my opinion is an objective fact because that’s really silly. Aside from that, many people have explained here, on the rant thread, and in other places why they prefer a different game and/or why they have issues with NH. Also, I don’t understand why this thread even generated such massive arguments and I feel a little bad for OP.

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



BalloonFight said:


> I still play every day and likely will until quarantine ends. I vary my play between finishing my catalog, doing trades, and villager hunting. The villager hunt slot machine is still pretty fun for me.
> 
> I'd be curious though if the people who are getting bored with the game are anti time travel? I would definitely get bored with the game if I was anti TT as well as being forced to stay inside due to quarantine all day lol


Nah, I’m bored/frustrated with the game and a huge TTer lol, but I don’t doubt that’s the case for some people. Although this is actually a good argument against the whole “yeah well you’re a TTer, of course you’ll get bored and think there’s nothing to do!” thing that so many people are saying, if there are people who don’t and TT still feel the exact same way. In fact I agree with you, if I didn’t TT I’d get bored with the game way faster and I was actually really upset back before the game came out when people were thinking TTing might not be possible anymore. I was considering not getting it all over that combined with other reasons.


----------



## Peter (May 23, 2020)

I've slowed down a lot because I just don't have that many ideas for my town at the moment. I'm sure when I get a better plan together I'll be more inspired to play more. Also splatfest is taking over this weekend...


----------



## SpiritofAce (May 23, 2020)

In regards to dialogue, it's better than New Leaf (though the bar wasn't very high for it to be, let's be honest...) but still nowhere near as good as Wild World/City Folk or the Gamecube game. Seeing as it's one of the biggest complaints people had about New Leaf, you'd have thought they would have put a lot more effort into it.

"I like your (insert shirt name)"
"You and (shirt name) are inseparable!"
"Nice day on the island!"
"Are you going to show Blathers your fossils? It's interesting to see what he has to say about the musty old things."

^ ^ Every day. It's not much better at all.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 23, 2020)

I play everyday although the hours of playtime varies. Sometimes I'm just hopping on to do my dailies & some trades, and other days I add terraforming and designing a section of my island. Of course I could never complete a whole section in a day, but I like to work square by square that way im truly paying attention to detail.


----------



## thanny (May 23, 2020)

I'm probably going to get a lot of backlash for my opinion, but I feel like New Horizons is in a really similar state with The Sims 4, the only difference is Animal Crossing is from Nintendo and The Sims is from EA, that's why this game gets a lot of leeway compared to Sims 4's controversial launch.. and the fact that we will get features slowly added in back for free, while poor Sims fans have to pay for them over and over again.

Both games heavily lack their predecessor's features at launch with a few core features overshadowing the rest to make the game seem less hallow. Terraforming and placing furniture outside are brilliant additions, but other features have a lot to be desired like villager interactions and events, or flat out missing features and items. Create a Sim is great where you can drag and pull to make unique Sims and a smooth Build/Buy mode, but completely removes the open-world aspect and CAS (Create a Style) features and tons of other features. Both games almost make it seem customization and the graphical leap are far more important than the actual gameplay at this point. (Which is ironic because this game has less customization than New Leaf, Happy Home Designer and even Pocket Camp)

While I loved and enjoyed my time with this entry, my playtime and opinion of the game has drastically dropped after post-Island Designer App as there is simply nothing substantial to do but decorating until the next content update, as it has literally turned from a social sim game to a glorified island designing game. (Leif and Redd added nothing ground breaking, while Museum Day was a complete joke of an event)


----------



## crescenthio (May 23, 2020)

I have been playing the game since its launch, and I can't deny that I have indeed logged in less and less in the game these days, just checking out what nooks and able has to offer, login for nook miles, planting money tree and getting the daily diy.

I guess I just got burned out from planning my island too many times that I just don't want to see all my pending tasks in the island until i get my designing juices flowing again.

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



thanny said:


> While I loved and enjoyed my time with this entry, my playtime and opinion of the game has drastically dropped after post-Island Designer App as there is simply nothing substantial to do but decorating until the next content update, as it has literally turned from a social sim game to a glorified island designing game. (Leif and Redd added nothing ground breaking, while Museum Day was a complete joke of an event)



Honestly, I felt this one too. The excitement of terraforming and designing is fun until you run out of things to do. If you skip on that altogether, youre only left with the dailies.. which can feel more like a chore than a fun way to play the game if that's all you need to do every day.

And the events are just... there. Bunny Day was annoying as hell, but it was the most interactive event we've had. I sort of expected that the other events would be just as celebrated as that one, but we got barely memorable ones so far.


----------



## Sloom (May 23, 2020)

I still haven't played anything but this game (and a tad of the other animal crossing games) since it came out. I've probably played it for a minimum of a few hours a day (i got ~500 hours, can't be bothered to work out how much the average is lol). but I guess I can't really pinpoint why.

aimlessly wandering around is a joy to me, I love my villagers and I'm planning on 100%ing the game so there's always something for me to do I guess. trading and turnipping is also super fun to me. my island has been a flat barren wasteland for months too, I just haven't got around to terraforming yet, so there's that to look forward to

this is hands down the best animal crossing game to me, in almost every aspect. and that's coming from someone who just started actively playing every other animal crossing game simultaneously. it's absolutely wonderful and I can't say I really understand people who aren't interested anymore, but i respect them anyway. pointless to criticise others over something so dumb lol


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 23, 2020)

I’m currently 275 hours in and continue to log in every day. As other have mentioned, the amount I play will definitely vary. Sometimes I play 35 min other times I’m hours playing. I still do some daily tasks like: get my fossils (since I’m still missing some), money rock, visit ables, etc. I also haven’t got all the villagers I want and I’m mid process of redesigning my island, which also takes a bit  I love talking to my villlagers, visiting them, etc

It truly is my favorite AC in the series


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2020)

My friend thought new leaf was better too, but I have never played NL, so I can't really say anything about it. Although I never played NL, I wish the music of NH was as good as NL and mostly: as relaxing.

Furthermore:
I don't play as long anymore, but my island is far from finished and I don't have my dreamies yet, so I have lots to do, but I don't mind spreading it out over time. For one reason, it's because I need certain items or flowers to get a project done.

I do think this forum made it easier to get certain items, but I don't know how positive that is. You can get the items that way very quickly (into the game). That causes that you won't be as excited to check your Nook's Cranny every day. I don't think that's a big problem, though. 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## astoria (May 23, 2020)

thanny said:


> I'm probably going to get a lot of backlash for my opinion, but I feel like New Horizons is in a really similar state with The Sims 4, the only difference is Animal Crossing is from Nintendo and The Sims is from EA, that's why this game gets a lot of leeway compared to Sims 4's controversial launch.. and the fact that we will get features slowly added in back for free, while poor Sims fans have to pay for them over and over again.
> 
> Both games heavily lack their predecessor's features at launch with a few core features overshadowing the rest to make the game seem less hallow. Terraforming and placing furniture outside are brilliant additions, but other features have a lot to be desired like villager interactions and events, or flat out missing features and items. Create a Sim is great where you can drag and pull to make unique Sims and a smooth Build/Buy mode, but completely removes the open-world aspect and CAS (Create a Style) features and tons of other features. Both games almost make it seem customization and the graphical leap are far more important than the actual gameplay at this point. (Which is ironic because this game has less customization than New Leaf, Happy Home Designer and even Pocket Camp)
> 
> While I loved and enjoyed my time with this entry, my playtime and opinion of the game has drastically dropped after post-Island Designer App as there is simply nothing substantial to do but decorating until the next content update, as it has literally turned from a social sim game to a glorified island designing game. (Leif and Redd added nothing ground breaking, while Museum Day was a complete joke of an event)


I was thinking the exact same thing, it reminds me of what they did to the sims 4.


----------



## N a t (May 23, 2020)

I haven't stopped but then again I also reset my game like 2 weeks ago now and I'm not time traveling so my game is currently very fresh and undeveloped. When I do finally have all of my dreamies, a 5 star town, etc. I probably still will play the game just not as often. Once I had a completed town in New Leaf I would play just for the satisfaction of enjoying a town that I loved and seeing my villagers act all cute and stuff. It felt oddly therapeutic. I expect the same for this game, probably. I'm just big into Animal Crossing and Sandbox style games. I immerse myself in them.


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2020)

thanny said:


> I'm probably going to get a lot of backlash for my opinion, but I feel like New Horizons is in a really similar state with The Sims 4, the only difference is Animal Crossing is from Nintendo and The Sims is from EA, that's why this game gets a lot of leeway compared to Sims 4's controversial launch.. and the fact that we will get features slowly added in back for free, while poor Sims fans have to pay for them over and over again.
> 
> Both games heavily lack their predecessor's features at launch with a few core features overshadowing the rest to make the game seem less hallow. Terraforming and placing furniture outside are brilliant additions, but other features have a lot to be desired like villager interactions and events, or flat out missing features and items. Create a Sim is great where you can drag and pull to make unique Sims and a smooth Build/Buy mode, but completely removes the open-world aspect and CAS (Create a Style) features and tons of other features. Both games almost make it seem customization and the graphical leap are far more important than the actual gameplay at this point. (Which is ironic because this game has less customization than New Leaf, Happy Home Designer and even Pocket Camp)
> 
> While I loved and enjoyed my time with this entry, my playtime and opinion of the game has drastically dropped after post-Island Designer App as there is simply nothing substantial to do but decorating until the next content update, as it has literally turned from a social sim game to a glorified island designing game. (Leif and Redd added nothing ground breaking, while Museum Day was a complete joke of an event)


I liked the addition of Redd, but it was something that could have been in the game perfectly from the start.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 23, 2020)

amemome said:


> I play every day just to complete my dailies. I've given up on trying to make my island cool/terraform because it's absolutely overrun with flowers and I don't have enough storage to put my furniture away.


I am also in flower hell hahaha but I can’t bring myself to get rid of them yet.

I’ve been playing everyday since launch, but my quality of play and playtime varies by day. I’m kind of behind on the curve but I’ve only just started regularly giving my villagers gifts consistently, so that’s something I’ve been working toward. I think once summer comes around and there’s giant fish and beetles to farm things will pick back up for a lot of people.


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2020)

N a t said:


> I haven't stopped but then again I also reset my game like 2 weeks ago now and I'm not time traveling so my game is currently very fresh and undeveloped. When I do finally have all of my dreamies, a 5 star town, etc. I probably still will play the game just not as often. Once I had a completed town in New Leaf I would play just for the satisfaction of enjoying a town that I loved and seeing my villagers act all cute and stuff. It felt oddly therapeutic. I expect the same for this game, probably. I'm just big into Animal Crossing and Sandbox style games. I immerse myself in them.


If you TT the game goes too fast, right?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 23, 2020)

thanny said:


> I'm probably going to get a lot of backlash for my opinion, but I feel like New Horizons is in a really similar state with The Sims 4, the only difference is Animal Crossing is from Nintendo and The Sims is from EA, that's why this game gets a lot of leeway compared to Sims 4's controversial launch.. and the fact that we will get features slowly added in back for free, while poor Sims fans have to pay for them over and over again.
> 
> Both games heavily lack their predecessor's features at launch with a few core features overshadowing the rest to make the game seem less hallow. Terraforming and placing furniture outside are brilliant additions, but other features have a lot to be desired like villager interactions and events, or flat out missing features and items. Create a Sim is great where you can drag and pull to make unique Sims and a smooth Build/Buy mode, but completely removes the open-world aspect and CAS (Create a Style) features and tons of other features. Both games almost make it seem customization and the graphical leap are far more important than the actual gameplay at this point. (Which is ironic because this game has less customization than New Leaf, Happy Home Designer and even Pocket Camp)
> 
> While I loved and enjoyed my time with this entry, my playtime and opinion of the game has drastically dropped after post-Island Designer App as there is simply nothing substantial to do but decorating until the next content update, as it has literally turned from a social sim game to a glorified island designing game. (Leif and Redd added nothing ground breaking, while Museum Day was a complete joke of an event)



Is it, though? NH has an overwhelming amount of new features compared to its predecessors, and even more so compared to GCN, WW and CF.

Why do you feel villager interactions are a downgrade from its predecessors? Villagers _actually_ interact differently than before, they're not just robots. They run, do exercises and aerobics (which is the closest we get to morning aerobics from GCN), eat snacks, sleep (like GCN), pretend to be planes, etc. Do you mean the dialogue? Which I could get is not as great as previous entries but is certainly an upgrade from NL and probably just as good as some of the other entries (and even more so with NPC dialogue. I mean, have you sean NPC dialogue in NL?).

It's bizarre to me how one could think of NH as an absolute downgrade as much as Sims 4 was when there are entries within the series with not nearly as much content as NH. It just confirms to me that if WW, CF or even GCN AC were to release today, players would bash them non-stop or get bored with them.


----------



## N a t (May 23, 2020)

Dando said:


> If you TT the game goes too fast, right?


It really did. I only time traveled to move villagers in and out quickly, because
I had animals I disliked on my island, but that also forced my shop to upgrade, resident services was built too fast, etc. Even though I only tried to speed up one aspect of the game it affected other stuff too. It also ruined my stamp card dates so I reset my island and quit time traveling. I feel pretty good now and it feels much more rewarding when things happen. I just had Murphy agree to move into my town today via Amiibo and I'm much more excited than if I had done like 6 villagers in one day! Using Amiibo is a 3-4 day process so it is much more satisfying when they finally move in. I dunno, I just kinda like taking my time much better than the instant gratification I originally sought.


----------



## jokk (May 23, 2020)

tajikey said:


> This game is hands down the best game in the series. Anyone who argues against it is lying, or is more interested in arguing for attention than accepting the truth.


 i agree that it's the best game so far, but i don't think people who say otherwise are lying/looking for attention. maybe they just liked the slower pace of older games? they definitely used to be more leisurely


----------



## Zuke (May 23, 2020)

Im new to the entire series, maybe a a month in.  Today nooks cranny just informed me they are closed tomorrow for final upgrade,  thats where im at.   Thanks to the assistance of Sarah on here, i was able to get my missing fruit and now have all fruit available.   My island has no space as i have become interested in hybrid flowers and have gardens everywhere.   I never traded with players other then receiving the 3 missing fruits.  I never time warp.   Bells are easy to make.   I think prices of shops should be way higher to reflect this.  Theres really no satisfaction in buying stuff since money is easy.   This week was my first time playing the turnip market.  I saved up 750k and spent it all on turnips at 95 bells each, unloaded them all for 155 bells each.  Maybe the amount you can buy in a week should be capped too, especially since people island hop for best prices.   Its just another reason the economy is broken.   But most of my money just from crafting hot items, selling bugs and fish.   I don't even need money so i save all the high priced bugs and fish in my house until i can unload for twice the price from the visitors.   I still play a lot,  but i think its more so to achieve rare hybrid flowers, and to find bugs or fish i still need.  They need to create more activities,  add more furniture to purchase from nooks miles, and maybe create something new to mystery island.  Maybe create a large island the size of our home island and have a timed scavenger hunt or something?  Make that a seperate option to burn tickets on.  Maybe add mining with a pickaxe, or add rare wood from trees that is hard to get like gold nuggets for new recipes.   Maybe create an auction house to buy and sell that connects with all players?  I love the seasonal concepts with rare bugs and fish but the Nintendo servers should dictate the season, not your nintendo switch clock.  Time warp absolutely killed this.  Even not doing time warp, just knowing someone else has and already has fish and bugs from a season we never even reached in game yet takes away the element of surprise.   
I never played previous games of the series so i can't compare which is better, im just rambling off what i think can be done to create more satisfaction in reaching goals.   The game should be harder, not easier.


----------



## Bcat (May 23, 2020)

Yeah I’m losing interest. I’m only playing a couple times a week now, and it’ll probably stay that way until the next big update.


----------



## Chibiusa (May 23, 2020)

I still play daily. I think a big factor regarding not getting bored (for me) has been not time traveling at all. I did heavily in other games to get my goals completed quicker - that was fine for a little while, but I knew in this game I didn't want to get burnt out/feel like I had nothing left to do since this game took away a lot of core features. Setting specific goals and getting them done slowly over time has been a huge help in keeping the game not feeling like there's nothing left to do.


----------



## cheezu (May 23, 2020)

Nope... I'm still loving it and find it super relaxing.
I don't TT though, log in 3 times a day (since I work from home now, I can afford to do that) to collect the different recipes, gift my villagers daily wrapped gifts, shake trees daily and harvest materials. At night, I either fish or "try" to catch bugs hoping for some shooting stars.
I probably don't play as much as I did at the start but my Island is still nowhere near where I want it to be.
Looking forward to future updates though.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 23, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> In regards to dialogue, it's better than New Leaf (though the bar wasn't very high for it to be, let's be honest...) but still nowhere near as good as Wild World/City Folk or the Gamecube game. Seeing as it's one of the biggest complaints people had about New Leaf, you'd have thought they would have put a lot more effort into it.
> 
> "I like your (insert shirt name)"
> "You and (shirt name) are inseparable!"
> ...



See, I've never played Wild World so I want to take your word for it but this is an inaccurate representation of the New Horizon dialogue in general. There are starter greetings that amount to this but the more you talk to your villagers the more developed their observations become even within the same day. I think most of the villager-on-villager conversations are well-written and funny as well.

I'm going to look into Wild World and do some research on the dialogue because I'm sure there's something there if people are comparing it so favorably to NH, but I would also like to be honest about New Horizons dialogue. From what I've heard those simple one-liners "plague" (I think it's normal not every conversation needs to be a storybook) every game.

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



SirBadger said:


> Is it, though? NH has an overwhelming amount of new features compared to its predecessors, and even more so compared to GCN, WW and CF.
> 
> Why do you feel villager interactions are a downgrade from its predecessors? Villagers _actually_ interact differently than before, they're not just robots. They run, do exercises and aerobics (which is the closest we get to morning aerobics from GCN), eat snacks, sleep (like GCN), pretend to be planes, etc. Do you mean the dialogue? Which I could get is not as great as previous entries but is certainly an upgrade from NL and probably just as good as some of the other entries (and even more so with NPC dialogue. I mean, have you sean NPC dialogue in NL?).
> 
> It's bizarre to me how one could think of NH as an absolute downgrade as much as Sims 4 was when there are entries within the series with not nearly as much content as NH. It just confirms to me that if WW, CF or even GCN AC were to release today, players would bash them non-stop or get bored with them.



My thoughts exactly, especially on the villagers. I keep asking and no one has yet to show me how past games made villagers more "alive". But I am genuinely curious!


----------



## Holysub (May 23, 2020)

tajikey said:


> No, I get it, 100%. Another reason I didn't redact my original comment was because it had already been quoted, and I didn't want to look like I was changing my position to appease the naysayers.
> 
> Lesson learned. Next time I'll consider the consequence of my strong opinion before posting.
> 
> ...


Honestly, what you said wasn't necessarily an opinion. This IS the best game in the series is not an opinion, it's the highest quality by far from graphics to detail to new features. An incredible amount of work went into creating this game. Yea people will point out old features that are missing but most of them will come, I mean its 2020 barely any game is released in full anymore they're all drip fed content. 

What IS an opinion is whether or not it is your FAVORITE game. Just because someone likes another AC title better does not mean it was a better game it was just one that they preffered.

Like you said people just like to disagree and argue. I wouldnt pay any attention to them they're just trying to bully your fact into their opinion.


----------



## lunatepic (May 23, 2020)

Took a break from playing for a few weeks (except to occasionally hop on multiplayer with friends) because the game just wasn't holding my attention. A few days ago though i was suddenly inspired to decorate and hunt for villagers and played for hours and hours haha. I think the reason my play style is so sporadic is because i'm really into the designing aspect of the game rather than the chore/completionist parts (finding all the fish and bugs, etc). 
Anyway i think nh is a wonderful addition to the series (even with its faults), but also that it's natural for daily playtime to lessen over time considering the kind of game that it is. I love animal crossing - having something new to wake up to everyday, establishing a sense of routine ingame that made me feel accomplished even on the hardest days - but as things have changed in my life ive found that ive needed that sort of thing less.


----------



## Morningowl (May 23, 2020)

Pardon me I have only read pieces of this threads.


SirBadger said:


> Is it, though? NH has an overwhelming amount of new features compared to its predecessors, and even more so compared to GCN, WW and CF.
> 
> Why do you feel villager interactions are a downgrade from its predecessors? Villagers _actually_ interact differently than before, they're not just robots. They run, do exercises and aerobics (which is the closest we get to morning aerobics from GCN), eat snacks, sleep (like GCN), pretend to be planes, etc. Do you mean the dialogue? Which I could get is not as great as previous entries but is certainly an upgrade from NL and probably just as good as some of the other entries (and even more so with NPC dialogue. I mean, have you sean NPC dialogue in NL?).
> 
> It's bizarre to me how one could think of NH as an absolute downgrade as much as Sims 4 was when there are entries within the series with not nearly as much content as NH. It just confirms to me that if WW, CF or even GCN AC were to release today, players would bash them non-stop or get bored with them.


I know right xD I agree with this sentiment. I think it’s the disappointment could be felt the same when Sims 4 came out and when NH came out but The only thing that is similar between the Animal crossing series and the Sims series is they are games base on one  concept and hopefully each  installment to the series is an improvement of that concept. In my opinion I think New Horizon’s is an improvement from its processors (and that Sims 4 is not and that whole different discussion )but everyone’s opinion is going to differ .

It’s okay not to like the game or be disappointed or stop playing. I think Animal Crossing can be a very boring game for many people.  It’s really what you make of it.  Yes I am about to make a huge generalization,  there were a lot of assumptions and expectations made of the game without any confirmations and then when they didn’t happen there was a massive amount of disappointment.  I understand there was hype and wanting to have huge expectations of the games you love but unfortunately that can still lead to disappointments. People love to play games that are hyped up and just jump right into without looking up anything up and that is okay in most cases. I think sometimes that can be a disservice to Animal crossing because there is expectations that is like Harvest moon which they have some of similar qualities but are not same and have lots of differences.


The longer the game is out, more the people stop playing. This a game when the player chooses when they are done. The hope is that Nintendo when keep releasing things to inspire new goals in game.  I play on and off. I don’t compare my experience with others, it’s not a competition, it’s what you enjoy. I don’t have a fear of missing out and yes no one likes being shamed by their villagers but ooo well xD. Right now I have been playing  a lot But also have had lot of free time and it’s my happy place and watching my friend play for the first time is so amusing xD


----------



## mocha. (May 23, 2020)

At the minute I'm kinda uninspired and don't know what to do with my island so I've been playing a lot less - I hop on to do my dailies and see if there's anything I want to change but most of the time I don't have the energy so just close it lol.

It's totally normal to be burnt out (especially during a pandemic where I'd argue the majority of players have possible 400+ hours?) - it's been our life for almost 3 months so taking a break is inevitable. The game will still be there when you fall back in love with it


----------



## Mu~ (May 23, 2020)

No, too soon to get bored. At least to me.


----------



## marea (May 23, 2020)

I made myself take a break before starting my new island but before that i played every day for a few hours. I progress real slow and was like that since NL even when i tted. My NL town isnt even finished after almost years of playing . I have enough to keep me busy but i understand if others dont. My brother stopped playing at all a few days ago but he played it even more than me! i feel like he is gonna resume it when more updates come/ seasons change.


----------



## Imaginetheday (May 23, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> To be fair, a lot of people were obsessed about having the Perfect Town in NL, and constantly making threads about how many times they reset to get the map they wanted. Probably not to the same extent as in NH, but still



This is very true. People (in NL) reset over and over to get the “perfect” town and villagers. I think terraforming has reduced that, but I could be wrong. 

I think the game will continue to grow and improve over time. It’s not perfect, but no game in the series has been. I’m having a great time with it and am in It for the long haul.

I am curious about how many of those who are tired of it have time traveled. I’m not saying that’s the only reason you could be, but I haven’t and feel like I still have a lot to look forward to. (I also don’t care if people time travel, so please don’t accuse me of that.)


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 23, 2020)

That's not to say I don't miss a lot of things they took out. Like gyorids for example. I know they're coming back, but there's really no reason why they couldn't have been a basic from the start. When this game stops getting updates or you can't update it anymore, people are only going to be able to buy an incomplete game. Unless they sell the final physical version towards the end of its life.


----------



## trashpedia (May 23, 2020)

I personally feel like a clear difference between Animal Crossing is the Sims 4 is that unlike the Sims 4, we aren’t having to pay $60 per update or expansion or having to pay for parts of the game (.....yet). Yeah, the game is pretty much lacking for now but I’m just glad we don’t have to spend more money on empty and low-effort expansions unlike the Sims 4.

In fact, it’s gotten so bad that it’s competitor, Paralives, is probably more likely to overtake the game at some point in time.


----------



## Holysub (May 23, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I personally feel like a clear difference between Animal Crossing is the Sims 4 is that unlike the Sims 4, we aren’t having to pay $60 per update or expansion or having to pay for parts of the game (.....yet). Yeah, the game is pretty much lacking for now but I’m just glad we don’t have to spend more money on empty and low-effort expansions unlike the Sims 4.


Couldnt agree more. ACNH has only been out for 2 months and we have already recieved a pretty hefty free update including some features players were wondering about. I believe they will add most of the old features if not all. It will just be in time.

I cant help but feel with the sims they purposely dont add stuff just to resell it later. For example the pets expansion had been an expansion pack since sims 2. You'd think something like that they would just make a regular feature. 

But with AC it feels genuine. It seems they either just didnt have enough time to implement it all or that they want to implement it over time to increase the longevity of the game.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 23, 2020)

NewLeaf gave us the biggest update ever when the game was three years old. And it was new/free/and so much was added. So I can't see them stooping so low to make us pay for what should've been added in the game.

I kind of feel like they overestimated how much time they needed, but were worried about pushing the delay again and decided to go with releasing the game with what it had. But along came covid-19 and probably screwed up their plans to drip-feed the stuff a little faster than they are doing.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 23, 2020)

It definetely needs more and a lot of things frustrate me but its pretty good I'd say


----------



## Opal (May 23, 2020)

I've only just started playing the game so I haven't taken any breaks yet, but unless they add more in the updates I will probably get bored pretty soon since I've never been one for decorating things and dont really care about having a 'perfect island'. I'm more interesting in collecting things and interactions with villagers but villagers ask for requests a lot less and it's really frustrating me. The fruit and requests are also very limited... I miss the hide-and-seek games, going to villager's houses, petition and fruit requests and them asking us to fetch another villager and then having them follow us around wherever we go. I also miss the dream suite, swimming/diving, Gracie Grace and the mini games but since I'm still new in NH I'm happy with it for now. As long as they keep adding updates I will continue to be happy, even if it takes a while


----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)

Pop on, do dailies, or re-arrange things for a bit if I have extra time. Finding new DIYs is still exciting atm but I'll have to update on that sometime next month lol.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 23, 2020)

I play less than I did at first. Most of my play time lately is just trading, or redecorating my island. I wish there were minigames like on Tortimer's island in NL. That would breathe new life into the game for me. I had been looking forward to multiplayer, but there just isn't much to do. Even with people I know IRL it's kinda boring, so I haven't even tried multiplayer with people from this forum (apart from trading of course).


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 23, 2020)

I have played EVERY. DAY. SINCE.  LAUNCH. No time traveling either lol

Thing is,  I have so much to do to my island and I haven't even seen my town in fall or winter yet, celebrated my birthday, or gotten to see Redd a SECOND TIME. If I miss a day I might miss him lol


----------



## marlasinger (May 23, 2020)

I'm still playing every day. Some days I only play long enough to do my daily tasks, and then other days I will spend hours terraforming. To each their own....no game is perfect or will suit everyone, but I'm very happy with this one!


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (May 23, 2020)

I haven't stopped playing or taken a break yet. I certainly got close, but even those days I didn't feel like playing loads I logged in and did my dailies (fossils, villagers, maintenance etc). It only takes about half an hour to do all of that anyways. Other days (like today) I put a few hours into it. Be it designing my island, fishing, island hopping, shopping online, etc.

If you're feeling super burnt out, I'd either take a break or, like me, just log on daily for about half an hour to do the minimum daily tasks


----------



## Red Cat (May 23, 2020)

Holysub said:


> But the game that is smashing sales records, recieving off the charts reviews from both professional writers and average players to the point that all people can come up with for a flaw is "it can use some quality of life changes", and the game that they spent TWICE as long making as any previous titles, statistically claims the best game in the series. It really is that simple.


It's true that ACNH is the highest selling game in this series. No one is disputing that. However, part of the reason for those record sales is that there are more people with more money than there were back when NL was released and the fact that we're in the middle of a global pandemic where people are looking for things to do without going outside and being near other people. Sales for a game in a series also depend somewhat on their predecessor. A lot of people were hyped for NH because of the quality of NL while a lot of people were hesitant about getting NL because of the lack of quality in CF. Since there are a lot of people who are new to the AC series, they're more likely to think ACNH is the greatest thing since sliced bread than people who have played every game in the series. Most of the critical reviews for NH come from people who have played NL because we notice the things that were removed.

Whether a game is good or bad is entirely subjective, but the best metric of the overall public opinion of a game is how long people play the game. It's similar to how movies are judged where there are some movies that make a lot of revenue due to hype and publicity, but then most people find them disappointing and never watch them a second time. We're only two months in, so we don't know how long NH will last, but it's not a good sign that so many players are complaining as loudly as they are only two months in. I know there are a lot of people who have already spent hundreds of hours on this game, but I wonder how much of that is just binge playing due to COVID versus people actually being addicted to the game.


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

the first few days were quite boring and repetitive, wasn’t much to do, and still wouldn’t be as much if it weren’t for trading, cuz that way it’s quicker to get diys and furniture to use in your game and actual start decorating, which i was most excited for. I haven’t stopped playing, and I’ve probably played like 300+ hours, or more idk, i havent checked but it’s A LOT and my island is looking no where to near to the ones you see on youtube. I keep changing my mind and terraforming which takes ages and i keep in mind the future buildings that will come. So there is still plenty for me to do. Also I like to talk to my villagers everyday and give them their five a day :’)


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 23, 2020)

I still play a lot. I love it.

For the last week or two, I don't spend as many hours per day playing as I did at first, but that's because:

- I've got villagers I like
- I like how I've terraformed/decorated my island and that isn't going to change much any time soon
- I've caught at least one of every fish & bug currently available
- I've obtained so many DIY recipes and items that new drops don't come nearly as often these days.

All of which is fine! If I get a new idea for my island or a new drop that inspires me to re-decorate, I'll pour hours into the game again. I still spend at least a few hours every day on regular tasks, checking for DIYs, shopping, visitors, trading, and appreciating the views, which seems healthy and ideal to me. I don't think a game demanding or compelling 10-12 hours of you every day for months and months is a good thing _or_ good design. I feel like the only way you could underestimate the longevity and staying power of ACNH is by being an obsessive completionist that relies heavily on trading and/or TTing to steamroll the content as fast as possible (and clearly not how the designers intended).


----------



## Gazer297 (May 23, 2020)

I still play everyday for several hours.  Im still fixing up my island and still trying to grow all the different flowers so that has kept me occupied.   It also gives me a chance to spend time with my daughtar who lives a little ways from me as she has her own island.


----------



## Holysub (May 23, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> It's true that ACNH is the highest selling game in this series. No one is disputing that. However, part of the reason for those record sales is that there are more people with more money than there were back when NL was released and the fact that we're in the middle of a global pandemic where people are looking for things to do without going outside and being near other people. Sales for a game in a series also depend somewhat on their predecessor. A lot of people were hyped for NH because of the quality of NL while a lot of people were hesitant about getting NL because of the lack of quality in CF. Since there are a lot of people who are new to the AC series, they're more likely to think ACNH is the greatest thing since sliced bread than people who have played every game in the series. Most of the critical reviews for NH come from people who have played NL because we notice the things that were removed.
> 
> Whether a game is good or bad is entirely subjective, but the best metric of the overall public opinion of a game is how long people play the game. It's similar to how movies are judged where there are some movies that make a lot of revenue due to hype and publicity, but then most people find them disappointing and never watch them a second time. We're only two months in, so we don't know how long NH will last, but it's not a good sign that so many players are complaining as loudly as they are only two months in. I know there are a lot of people who have already spent hundreds of hours on this game, but I wonder how much of that is just binge playing due to COVID versus people actually being addicted to the game.


You're right the virus has caused sales to spike and are definitely skewing the numbers. But not to the amount that ACNH has seen. Shouldnt other games be seeing huge sale spikes too? I know it has just been released but to be almost the highest selling switch game (maybe highest since I last seen the info not too sure) in just 2 months is unreal and cant be narrowed down to one particular reason.

And your right the longevity of the game is yet to be seen. But with games nowadays seeing more drip feed content and free updates than ever due to companies using other means of revenue (amiibo) I'm willing to bet it will last.

I haven't seen many posts complaining about the game tbh but I will take your word for it. I also think if you compare outcry to prior titles there are just more platforms to do it on this day and age. The game isnt perfect but what game is. Most of the complaints are for the lack of returning features but I think it would be ridiculous to think they wont be added in time. Like I mentioned in a previous post the game was released for about a month or so and we already had a free update with new returning features with dataminers uncovering evidence for more.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 23, 2020)

I don't find myself playing it all that much, maybe an hour at most (not all in one session) a day if I'm really feeling it? My friends don't play too much so I just find myself just checking up on my villagers honestly.

Eventually I'll probably end up giving away stuff I have in the game like bells/nmt and even my villagers before selling the game, AC games just never have stuck for too long for me but I had a lot of time given into Wild World compared to any other AC games in the series.

I think I'll see how the next content patch plays out before making that choice though.


----------



## magicalcow (May 23, 2020)

I've noticed that while my play time has decreased with each big milestone that I hit (e.g. paying off loans, getting a five star island, etc), my time spent trading has gone way up.  I think it's all down to having more time + resources.  It's definitely a new experience; before NH I hardly ever played online.  It's been super nice and I've made a ton of friends, so even though I'm not playing as much in the traditional sense, I'm still spending a lot of time on the game.


----------



## Flygon (May 23, 2020)

I have been trailing off a bit at the end of each month. Still playing every day, but not for as long. But with every new month or new event, I start playing quite a bit again.


----------



## tobi! (May 23, 2020)

I play everyday but only checking shops and a bit of talking to the villagers...

I got exhausted terraforming and waiting for Flick or CJ to show up.


----------



## Applebunny (May 23, 2020)

I’m definitely feeling burnt out.

I still have a ton of terraforming/designing to do since I suffer from severe design paralysis, but I don’t feel as excited to play as I used to.

I think part of it is all the online trading. I’m aware of every item in the game now so there’s nothing new to discover. It’s just a matter of spending the time to get the things I want, which isn’t as exciting.

The time it takes to progress things is also getting to me. I don’t TT heavily, so to build my village area it’s taking days to move each house into place before I can flesh things out. I might take a break after this village is complete only logging in to complete dailies, etc.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 23, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> They're the ones who wrote the reviews, and now after some time of playing they see the downsides of the game. They also played previous games in the series so they're not just playing cuz it's popular.
> 
> Regardless, what you're doing is called _argumentum ad populum_, a logical fallacy where because something is popular it means it is good. Just because something is the most popular doesn't mean it's the objective best or true. I'm sure you can think of a political leader that was very popular but isn't the best, meanwhile, Van Gogh barely sold his paintings in his lifetime - his art was spat upon by the public.




I'm going to have to question this because I'm subscribed to over a dozen AC podcasts and not one has displayed dissatisfaction with the game. In fact, outside of a few loud vocal minorities, I continue to hear praise of this game. I hear criticisms, of course. I have some as well because I'm a critical consumer. But I have played New Leaf I really don't think people are looking critically at what New Leaf offered (and what that was actually worth) in comparison to NH. Perhaps we are both engaging in echo chambers except...well I'm here engaging with opposing arguments.

There are a bunch of contingencies that could make it look like a loud minority of complaining is the majority. Not only does this game have a wider audience but social media is much more populous.

Frankly if you have over 200 hours in the game and are complaining about being bored I l can’t take that opinion seriously. Play a different game for a bit. Why would any expect any game to consistently entertain them for that long? If it happens great! If it doesn’t, that’s fine, play something else. It’s hardly reflective of the content of the game IMO once you’ve reached that threshold.


----------



## Sach (May 23, 2020)

I work full time, plus alot of overtime (at work right now infact) so I don't get a lot of time to just sit and play the game for hours and hours on end. Been playing since launch. I play everyday even if it's only for 15 minutes or so, and I'm still enjoying the game a whole lot (not bored with it at all). It's slow going, but when I finally finish a project I've been working on for days it's such a wonderful feeling of accomplishment. A slow pace might be better with this game, i dont know, but everyone should play it (or not play it) however they want. If you need to take a break, go ahead, play something else in the mean time, hopefully there will be some good updates that spice things up for people and make the game better for everyone.


----------



## starlightsong (May 23, 2020)

bam94- said:


> Thank you! I agree it’s wrong to say that “NH is the best game in the series” as a fact because that is completely down to opinion and nothing else. Just because a game has sold more copies does not mean everyone is going to think it’s the best game!


I know this is a completely different game, but I just wanna mention something that I feel applies to what you’re saying here: Final Fantasy 7. Now, I love this game, it’s one of my all time favorites, it’s generally called the greatest game of all time or at least one of them and some releases of it have even had the quote “quite possibly the greatest game ever made” from a certain review on the back of the case. The graphics were often called the best the playstation had ever seen (which seems strange nowadays but it _was_ the original playstation in 1997, lol) and the plot has been praised to no end.
Personally I agree with all of this wholeheartedly. The game even sold so well that it was one of the all time fastest-selling games of its time, was the highest-grossing FF game in North America for almost two full decades, still is the best-selling square enix title overall (edited because I misspoke and said something contradictory here at first lol), was responsible for majorly boosting the sales of the playstation itself (similar to how NH has boosted switch sales), _and_ caused thousands of retailers to break street dates just to meet demand for the game.

...And yet I’ve seen plenty of people over the years give various reasons why they think the game sucks and even professional reviews had some negative things to say about it at the time of release. Huh, imagine that! So do I brush off the criticisms of it by saying that all the things I listed above mean that FF7 is objectively one of the greatest games ever and that it’s wrong to feel otherwise? Nope, I just ignore it and accept that some people have different opinions whether I like them or not, and even if I happen to think they’re ridiculous opinions. It doesn’t affect my own enjoyment of the game and it doesn’t make me think anyone who disagrees is wrong or lying or looking for a fight.


----------



## Milano (May 23, 2020)

I'm enjoying the game and now that a lot of my irl friends have been able to get their hands on a switch, I have been enjoying showering them with gifts lol. I'll eventually stop playing but I'm not sure when that will be. I've never been one to play a game (whether it be AC, Pokemon, etc etc) for more than maybe a year. Over time I just complete things and get too busy irl to feel the need to complete dailys/talk to villagers etc. But that isn't a fault of the game


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 23, 2020)

Most times a game selling well is an indication of how great of a game it is. I am not saying New Horizon isn't a good game. I enjoy it a lot, but I don't think it's fair to judge when this game came out during a very strange time. Almost everyone is out of work, out of school, and has a lot of time and not much to do because they're not allowed to go outside unless it's an emergency/essential.

And it's clear that the game has grabbed the interest of people who would had never picked up this game had it been released during a normal time.


----------



## TrippyKitten (May 23, 2020)

I still log in every day to check shops and get my recipes. But my hours of play has dropped to about 20 to 40 minutes. I completed the fossils, I don't even bother to dig them up now...really miss gyroids, that would give me a new reason to dig again. Though I'm not caught up on the fish available, I have time to catch what I'm missing so I don't go out of my way to fish. I have millions in the ABD, I'm not bothered to make bells. I have over 90k nook miles, I'm not bothered to complete tasks. I have most things in the shop or just don't care enough at this point to buy them for the catalogue. I can't be bothered to shake trees anymore. I fiddle around with decorating when I see something inspirational or get an idea I want to implement, but I know most of my aesthetic relies on items in fall and I don't time travel. Villager dialogue leaves me with little interest in talking to villagers more than once a day, sometimes I can't even be bothered to do that. And terraforming? Meh. I like a more simple layout. So I completed all the terraforming I had an interest in on the first day I got it. I don't really care about getting 5 stars.

Until a major update happens or once I get to fall and have access to items I want to decorate with...I don't see myself really playing much more than the 20 to 40 minutes a day. I've been busy with modded Minecraft, the new Terraria update and Divinity 2.

I did recently get my mom a Switch and ACNH for mother's day, so it's been really nice to see her play and how she takes everything so slow instead of rushing through all the beginning stuff like I did. Haha And I look forward to playing with her online once I move out of the country.


----------



## Celes (May 23, 2020)

I've only played NL and NH, but I much prefer NH over NL. Terraforming is a game-changer, and the QOL improvements over NL (plot resetting is a hell I never want to return to lol) make NH the better game imo. However, I can see why fans of past entries dislike NH. NH is way more of a design sim compared to past games. NL had a lot of incentives to keep the player interested for months with many unlockable shops, upgrades, etc that served as end-goals. NH doesn't really have these end-goals as it takes one month w/o time traveling max to get the upgraded shop and finish the "main story". Sure there's still the museum and completing the catalog, but many players aren't interested in those, and it's an incredibly long process w/o time traveling. To really enjoy NH, you basically have to enjoy the design sim aspects as there's not really much to do outside of that after the "main story". As it is now without the updates, the end-goals in NH require self-motivation on behalf of the player to design their perfect town. AC was never meant to just be a design sim, but NH really pushes the design elements more than the other aspects of AC that some people may prefer more. 

Personally, the biggest lost imo was Tortimer's Island. I have a lot of fond memories of playing with friends there. In NH, there's honestly not much to do with friends other than run around and explore their town. I've seen people create their own minigames, but it's not really the same. I really hope it comes back soon in a future update.


----------



## Merritt (May 23, 2020)

I try and at least complete my dailies every day. I still have a lot to do on my island: get more of my dreamies, get more DIYs, finish off all my loans, terraform, etc. Perhaps it's because I don't often play for hours on end, but I definitely can't see myself stopping anytime soon.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2020)

The game has only been out for two months and you already stopped playing? Anyways, I still play every single day I haven't even started landscaping my island yet.


----------



## John Wick (May 23, 2020)

jumpluff said:


> It should improve a bit. I had this complaint too, but as you reach higher friendship tiers with your villagers, they do say cooler stuff. The problem is that the game has poor logic (imo) for determining what to say. I often have to speak to them over and over to get them to talk to me about anything other than my tools/who just came to my village/my secondary visitor. And there's only one or two lines for those things. Anyway, don't give up hope, if you keep raising friendship with your villagers and/or encounter them in new situations, they'll become more interesting. But I agree that this is a problem with the game.
> 
> I've been playing since the GCN AC, and back then there weren't so many customisation functions... so the hook was just the social sim, so when it's lacking, I really feel it. I do agree with these complaints a lot and it does make the game weaker for me. The dialogue is mostly well-written, at least.


Wolfgang said something that made me laugh last night.

I'm typing what's on my screenshots!

Wolfgang: "I was at my pal's house, and he told me to boot up the computer. So I get ready to drop-kick the thing, and he looks at me funny.
He starts talkin' about hard drive and I'm like, "Buddy, I walked here!" 

LOL


----------



## jumpluff (May 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Wolfgang said something that made me laugh last night.
> 
> I'm typing what's on my screenshots!
> 
> ...


The Cranky personalities are really all-stars in this game LOL. They have that signature AC idiosyncrasy, while still feeling very real and relatable (and everyone loves a gruff softie). I haven't seen that line yet, thank you for sharing! It's hilarious.


----------



## John Wick (May 23, 2020)

jumpluff said:


> The Cranky personalities are really all-stars in this game LOL. They have that signature AC idiosyncrasy, while still feeling very real and relatable (and everyone loves a gruff softie). I haven't seen that line yet, thank you for sharing! It's hilarious.


Hehe, gotta love Wolfgang.

He's one in a million.


----------



## Cethosia (May 23, 2020)

There sure has been a lot of negativity in this thread. This seems to be happening a lot when people start talking about something like this, or the flaws NH has compared to NL (I personally never liked NL, so I can't relate)

Anyway, I still play ACNH, but I have been playing it less than in the beginning. I started playing some other games and have been splitting my time between them.


----------



## Spooky. (May 23, 2020)

I was playing a very limited amount this week, mainly popping on to check my shops and see how anything new like a bridge looks but I didn't do much. I was starting to feel bored with it and I was worried I'd want to stop playing, but instead of giving up I decided to finally start building new areas or re-doing areas I made before to make things more fresh.


----------



## Bunlily (May 23, 2020)

I have... I don't know why honestly. I tell myself every day that I will boot up the game that day and play but I end up playing or doing something else. I'm starting to believe it is because I burned myself out on the game too quickly lol. That and I'm swamped with school work right now. I do plan on playing it later on tonight or tomorrow. Hopefully, I'll get my inspiration back soon to play it every day!!


----------



## Ichiban (May 23, 2020)

i've been playing a lot less now since i've been bingeing a very long anime but i still try to check in daily, but i don't sit and play for hours like i did in april, still enjoying the game tho


----------



## Hirisa (May 23, 2020)

I’m still playing the game every day and liking it a lot. I am glad there is a natural limit to what one can do in a day because if there wasn’t, working from home would be a lot harder for me! As it is, I wake up at 5 AM to get some playtime before work, and that routine has been really good for me, mentally. Something about the gentle music and the luminous 5 AM light, walking along the beach in search of messages in bottles, walking through my gardens in search of new buds provides a hopeful counterpoint to my lived reality and reminds me that all things are temporary.

“And remember that bad times are just times that are bad” and all that.

Anyway, I’m still appreciating what ACNH is and not paying much attention to what it is not, and as long as I stay in that mindset, I can see playing for a long, long time.


----------



## Zane (May 23, 2020)

It takes me years to stop playing an AC game so no.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 23, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> I’m still playing the game every day and liking it a lot. I am glad there is a natural limit to what one can do in a day because if there wasn’t, working from home would be a lot harder for me! As it is, I wake up at 5 AM to get some playtime before work, and that routine has been really good for me, mentally. Something about the gentle music and the luminous 5 AM light, walking along the beach in search of messages in bottles, walking through my gardens in search of new buds provides a hopeful counterpoint to my lived reality and reminds me that all things are temporary.
> 
> “And remember that bad times are just times that are bad” and all that.
> 
> Anyway, I’m still appreciating what ACNH is and not paying much attention to what it is not, and as long as I stay in that mindset, I can see playing for a long, long time.


lol bet my hubby wishes he could work from home, but he just had to be a mechanic... we're both up by 5:30 pretty much every day, has a set routine of shaking trees, getting fossils etc before he goes off to our garage. normally i'm our parts pick up and customer pick up/drop off(we're rural, no buses or taxis)/banker/phone answerer etc, but with where we live(cottage country) that's a risk now with sooo many citidiots coming up from toronto/airports/border(before they closed, i'm on part of the great lake huron) and ignoring social distancing/quarantine rules. i still go for parts, and they're prepaid for placed where i can get them with no interactions but that's only a few times a week... so i end up doing the turnip price checks on our islands at 8 and noon, since i'm no longer being the garage taxi and with no where to go... i have way too much time on my hands to play and the switch is so handy...


----------



## Rize (May 23, 2020)

I agree it's becoming more slow but I still find myself going online every day.


----------



## Gaz (May 23, 2020)

I’m pretty bored of it already, so I’m just playin fluke for half an hour a day, harvesting and saying this to the islanders. I figure at some point they’ll make some improvements that make the game worth playing, hopefully.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 23, 2020)

May I just say that the thing I LOVE about this game is that it's meant to be fun,  friendly,  and community-building. I think that TBT is a wonderful place for us to connect and share our thoughts,  opinions,  and items for sale or trade.

Let's try to remember the spirit of the game before hopping down someone's throat assuming they meant you when they said "most people".

Times right now are tough; many of us are stuck at home and want some normalcy and ACNH has been giving many of us just that.  It allows me an escape after many, many hours a week working in healthcare with our country's most vulnerable citizens. 

Thank you all for helping to improve my escape, my happy place.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 23, 2020)

i've played every day since launch, and with the whole quarantine situation i've already racked up a few hundred hours in the game—even then, i feel like my play time would be a lot higher if i weren't actively trying to play less every day c': the game is really fun to me! while i've completed several things (77/80 fish, 65/80 bugs, full fossil collection, nearly all kk songs), i find a lot of enjoyment in terraforming, working on indoor/outdoor decoration, collecting seasonal materials like mushrooms and maple leaves, and building a stock of nmt for island-hopping—i don't time travel, so i've still planning to move half of my residents out! it helps that i have lots of friends who play, too, since we can share fossils/kk songs/art/celeste/villager crafting recipes. i find myself getting a new piece of art and a new celeste recipe nearly every other day ^^

i feel that this may be an unpopular opinion, but i actually like that updates are being rolled out one at a time! it gives both time travelers and non-time travelers things to experience simultaneously, if that makes sense? my biggest complaint is probably the lack of furniture (i really miss the princess set and the rococo set!), but i'm hoping that it'll be included in a later update. in the meantime, i have plenty of things to keep me busy~


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 23, 2020)

*shakes head* .... wow.

Anyway,  have a great night,  y'all! I've got more terraforming to do and we all know how much time that takes! Lol


----------



## Licorice (May 24, 2020)

alpacalypse said:


> i've played every day since launch, and with the whole quarantine situation i've already racked up a few hundred hours in the game—even then, i feel like my play time would be a lot higher if i weren't actively trying to play less every day c': the game is really fun to me! while i've completed several things (77/80 fish, 65/80 bugs, full fossil collection, nearly all kk songs), i find a lot of enjoyment in terraforming, working on indoor/outdoor decoration, collecting seasonal materials like mushrooms and maple leaves, and building a stock of nmt for island-hopping—i don't time travel, so i've still planning to move half of my residents out! it helps that i have lots of friends who play, too, since we can share fossils/kk songs/art/celeste/villager crafting recipes. i find myself getting a new piece of art and a new celeste recipe nearly every other day ^^
> 
> i feel that this may be an unpopular opinion, but i actually like that updates are being rolled out one at a time! it gives both time travelers and non-time travelers things to experience simultaneously, if that makes sense? my biggest complaint is probably the lack of furniture (i really miss the princess set and the rococo set!), but i'm hoping that it'll be included in a later update. in the meantime, i have plenty of things to keep me busy~


I completely agree with you. The updates being added in slowly is kind of nice. It should keep the game fresh imo. Certain stuff being left out like holidays aren't really important right now because you wouldn't know Toy Day doesn't exist unless you TT to that day.I'm hoping Gracie makes a return because I miss her furniture too. Remember the sweets set? I have the chocolate wall from Saharah but it won't do me any good without the sweets furniture. D:


----------



## Red Cat (May 24, 2020)

One of the things that this thread underscores about ACNH is that it is a much more polarizing game than previous AC games. A lot of people absolutely love ACNH and a lot of people are somewhat disappointed in ACNH to varying degrees. I think the vast majority of people here would rate this game somewhere between 8 to 10 out of 10, but the debates between the 8's and the 10's deteriorate quickly. I never remember the discussions about NL becoming so toxic, although I wasn't around here when NL was launched so maybe it was this bad back then for all I know. Part of my opinion is of NH is influenced by the toxicity of the discussions about the game. It's obviously not the fault of the game itself for how people discuss it, but I feel like the socialization surrounding the game is part of the experience of AC and for me that part has become much worse which in turn makes me less motivated to play the game.

There's a lot to love about ACNH and a lot to nitpick. Everyone has their own opinion about ACNH and people like to praise and vent about various things. I just wish people wouldn't get so damn defensive about how great or not great ACNH is. I rant about the game nearly every day, but I still like it enough to turn it on every day. It doesn't have to be the greatest game of all time to enjoy it, but if it's the greatest game of all time for you, then good for you. If you love ACNH and don't want to read about critiques of the game or if you're not in love with the game and don't want to read about people praising the game, then pay attention to the thread titles and avoid the topics that push your buttons.


----------



## Misuzurin (May 24, 2020)

There were a lot more things to unlock and work towards in New Leaf. The control is nice to have, but I've already gotten pretty bored with New Horizons. I haven't even had any motivation to log in the past few days, because I know it's going to be the same routine. I'm glad to see the game be so popular and well received, but I'm going to be playing other games in the mean time.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 24, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I completely agree with you. The updates being added in slowly is kind of nice. It should keep the game fresh imo. Certain stuff being left out like holidays aren't really important right now because you wouldn't know Toy Day doesn't exist unless you TT to that day.I'm hoping Gracie makes a return because I miss her furniture too. Remember the sweets set? I have the chocolate wall from Saharah but it won't do me any good without the sweets furniture. D:


absolutely! you explained it far better than i could c':

gracie is my most missed npc after brewster! my acnl house was completely decked out in her furniture, my mannequins dressed from head to toe with her apparel, and i think her goods would really appeal to the many players going for a fairytale-esque vibe right now. the vast majority of the furniture sets currently available are rather realistic and mundane. of course, that's not a bad thing—one of my rooms is filled with the antique set, and i find the imperial set stunning—but the shell and mushroom sets only go so far on dreamy, fantastic islands; plus, i really liked working towards such expensive items o: with how plentiful bells are in acnh (on top of the duplication glitch that crashed their worth very early into release), it'd be a lovely money sink~


----------



## Wolfie (May 24, 2020)

I am kind of hooked for now but I just started playing two weeks ago and haven't had time to TT as much as I did in ACNL so there still has been plenty for me to do. I can see myself getting bored of this one fast, I already don't feel as hooked as I was with ACNL


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 24, 2020)

I got it physically the day it was released or maybe it was the day after. I can't remember too well, but I still play it everyday. Well not really. I usually time travel back one day if I miss a day. Since I work a lot of hours due to covid-19 and being essential, I don't really have many days I do have off.

So on days when I am just too exhausted from a double shift I will pick up where I life off the day before. I know that's considered cheating, but I don't care. I shouldn't be punished because powers outside my control. But I am not really having as much fun as I did before.

I usually just do the daily crap. Before I was going for the nook badges like the shaking tree furniture, selling fruit, sea shells...not all at once, but it was something extra to aim towards when I logged on. Now that most of them are complete, I have less to try and just dig and assess fossils. And Blathers is stubborn. I haven't gotten a new one in ages.

I try to find all four, but usually I give up on the third. And sometimes I will scour the entire island, decide to go into some house, exit, and then the fossil x mark is right in front of me. It wasn't there before. Oh my god that is so annoying. Why do the x marks have to move around every time you enter/exit somewhere? NL and other games never had the buried stuff constantly refreshing where they will turn up. They were fixed to a spot per day.


----------



## DaviddivaD (May 24, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Honestly, the only thing I've found pretty boring is playing with friends, lol. There's one guy I dread when he asks me to play.
> All he does is follow me around and whacks me with his net.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like playing with strangers is a lot more exciting. Even if I'm just a watering can slave.



I'll water your flowers dude. For that wonderful flag you made me.


----------



## Hsn97 (May 24, 2020)

I haven’t stopped playing as such, but I’m definitely taking a break. Since going back to work I just haven’t had the desire or inclination to boot up New Horizons.

I also recently jailbroke my 3DS after being too chicken to do it for 5 years, so I’ve been messing around with my New Leaf town in the save editor instead - which has been fun. It’s nice to see instant results of building up your town rather than having to wait days or weeks sometimes to achieve the look you want.


----------



## Cethosia (May 24, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> I try to find all four, but usually I give up on the third. And sometimes I will scour the entire island, decide to go into some house, exit, and then the fossil x mark is right in front of me. It wasn't there before. Oh my god that is so annoying. Why do the x marks have to move around every time you enter/exit somewhere? NL and other games never had the buried stuff constantly refreshing where they will turn up. They were fixed to a spot per day.


The marks don't move around though. It's likely that you just looked over them. It happens to me sometimes. If I don't find one I likely will find it the next day, so I don't get too bothered if I don't find them all.


----------



## Romaki (May 24, 2020)

I haven't read every post, but I just wanted to add that you don't have to time travel to exhaust your options. Many passionate players take care of every seasonal fish and bug as soon as possible, and with 70 fossils in the game overall getting those together isn't too impossible at this point either. Don't forget that you can also find them on mystery islands, and people who grind one island can amass a lot of nook miles.

The reality is, the game doesn't do a lot to combat boredom. The dialogue is now split between all kind of furniture items and whatever else events the developers thought of, so talking to a villager who's just walking around outside is very repetitive very quickly. It's so rare to even get a task for them, and even the treasure hunt seems to have disappeared. We just need _something_ more to do during the day. And night events are random and don't appear every night either. We really need more NPC back with their own buildings, even if it's just the café.


----------



## Llunavale (May 24, 2020)

Err... yeah, kind of? I've lost a bit of interest, there's only so much you can do with terraforming and town decorating before you're just beating a dead horse, you know? Build it up, tear it down, build it up, tear it down...now what? Terraforming is a nice new feature but it's hardly worthy of some of the high praise I've seen it receive in this thread.

That said, I still check in daily at least - see who the visitor is for the day, buy some art if it's Redd and donate it. Then turn it off for the rest of the day and play other games.

I will say, I had the same feeling with New Leaf at this kind of point too (and the earlier games, though I was much younger then so it definitely felt like I could spend much, much longer doing the boring repetitive stuff), I kind of overcame the itch with New Leaf by just starting fresh on a new cartridge and I feel like I'd love to do that on New Horizons since there's so much more you can put into a town now, but...well, you know. Can't do that on Switch.


----------



## Sefyre (May 24, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> I’m definitely feeling burnt out.
> 
> I still have a ton of terraforming/designing to do since I suffer from severe design paralysis, but I don’t feel as excited to play as I used to.
> 
> ...



I feel you in regards to what you said about "nothing new to discover" because this is exactly what I fear will happen to me. 

In spite of me aggressively keeping my blinders on in regards to viewing new content that isn't a matter of straightforward progression, I've been getting spoiled.

I normally don't care about how people choose to play a singleplayer game, but when there's a strong social element (for example, watering flowers), I care more.

I want to participate in watering flowers and trading, but the possibility of being spoiled for future content makes me hesitant.

I actively do my part to avoid being spoiled, but I also feel that it's not entirely fair for me to have to carry that full burden and the more I do it, the more I risk being burned out.


----------



## Solio (May 24, 2020)

It's like people are held at gunpoint to continue playing this game...
Seriously, if you get burnt out or bored, play something else! Take break for a few days, a few weeks, months, or never return. It's okay.
Every game get gets old eventually. Thats normal. If ACNH has lasted you through two months of non-stop playing, I say thats a pretty good deal for 60$/£/€. 

I don't see the point in threads like these. It only serves to spread negativity and spark arguments, as has been shown.


----------



## trashpedia (May 24, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> I also recently jailbroke my 3DS after being too chicken to do it for 5 years, so I’ve been messing around with my New Leaf town in the save editor instead - which has been fun. It’s nice to see instant results of building up your town rather than having to wait days or weeks sometimes to achieve the look you want.


If you don’t mind asking, can you share a guide on doing this? I’m planning on doing this because I would like to get into NL but I think having the save editor would make it so much more enjoyable. I’m kinda nervous about doing that and don’t know where to start >~<


----------



## Mello (May 24, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> If you don’t mind asking, can you share a guide on doing this? I’m planning on doing this because I would like to get into NL but I think having the save editor would make it so much more enjoyable. I’m kinda nervous about doing that and don’t know where to start >~<


I don't know if I can post a link to putting cfw on your 3ds here tbh. You can DM me on discord if you want a guide; not in the mood to get banned rn

Discord: Mello#9560


----------



## astoria (May 24, 2020)

Solio said:


> It's like people are held at gunpoint to continue playing this game...
> Seriously, if you get burnt out or bored, play something else! Take break for a few days, a few weeks, months, or never return. It's okay.
> Every game get gets old eventually. Thats normal. If ACNH has lasted you through two months of non-stop playing, I say thats a pretty good deal for 60$/£/€.
> 
> I don't see the point in threads like these. It only serves to spread negativity and spark arguments, as has been shown.


I don't see the point in coming into a thread that you don’t see the point of. I made this thread to see if anyone felt the same way, I was respectable in my first post. I didn’t bash on the game.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 24, 2020)

Romaki said:


> and even the treasure hunt seems to have disappeared.



It's still around. I had a villager ask me to do it 2 days ago. It just seems to happen a lot less often than before. I don't really know why. They just gave you a random item as a reward, so it's not like you got something super rare or anything.


----------



## Romaki (May 24, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> It's still around. I had a villager ask me to do it 2 days ago. It just seems to happen a lot less often than before. I don't really know why. They just gave you a random item as a reward, so it's not like you got something super rare or anything.



Thanks for the confirmation! I haven't seen it in weeks no matter how much I talk to my villagers. I wish it was guaranteed once a day/week.


----------



## jiojiop (May 24, 2020)

Holysub said:


> I explained everything in more recent posts. It's over with. You're just repeating stuff other people have already stated and has been covered. You have clearly missed the point I was making I've said multiple times that I did not condone the insults but just that his post held some weight that NH can statistically be considered the best. That's it.



Well that's not exactly true. Your initial post and followup post made clear that you viewed the person who was insulting other users as being "bullied" and _"belittled and insulted over something he said"_ when people responded to those insults. It's a bit curious to watch someone hurl out insults, watch people respond angrily to those insults, then turn and point the finger at those who were insulted and were defending themselves as being the bullies and treat the initiator as their persecuted victim... you can understand how people could interpret that as you condoning and defending those insults, especially when you minimize it as just _"something he said"_ and offer up blame only for the people responding. I understand that you see no point to rehashing points others have made, but you can see how odd it looks when you keep saying you don't condone insults but don't actually... criticize or even acknowledge that the post you're defending is insulting to others.

And yes you did say it wasn't "necessarily" an opinion. But you then went on to say, "_This IS the best game in the series is not an opinion"_, in contrast to _"what IS an opinion is whether or not it is your FAVORITE game"._ You can understand how people could interpret that as you saying that it is an absolute fact that it is the best game, and people who think otherwise are confusing their favorite game for the best game. Especially when combined with your statement that the only reason people had a problem with the 'factual' assertion that this is the best game is because _"people just like to disagree and argue"_.


----------



## Saaga (May 24, 2020)

Solio said:


> It's like people are held at gunpoint to continue playing this game...
> Seriously, if you get burnt out or bored, play something else! Take break for a few days, a few weeks, months, or never return. It's okay.
> Every game get gets old eventually. Thats normal. If ACNH has lasted you through two months of non-stop playing, I say thats a pretty good deal for 60$/£/€.
> 
> I don't see the point in threads like these. It only serves to spread negativity and spark arguments, as has been shown.


I agree with what you said mostly, but I wanted to comment a bit what you said in the very end. 



Spoiler



To be fair, this thread started normally but then got into a bit of fight mode because some people resorted unnecessary name calling because some people didn’t share the same subjective opinion of the game as them and there were also misunderstanding at least between two people who made up in the end. While the arguments took many replies from the thread, there are many who stay on topic and discuss about it in civil way.  The topic itself isn’t the issue, it is the people who behave badly towards other people who do not share the same sentiments as they do.

I see many threads that I think are ”pointless”, but I do not go those threads and tell the OP it is unnecessary discuss about the topic they have written about. People can choose to ignore topics if they see something they don’t like or agree with and others are allowed to discuss things you may found negative and argumental. And vice versa.



As for the topic itself, I play less than before, but may stop playing for a good while until more updates have happened as I have grown bored of the doing the same things every day and overall don’t feel like playing. I know everything will be fine when I decide to return as there is no negative aspects of not playing for a while, save for maybe there being more weeds than before. The amount of hours doesn’t dictate if I actually enjoy the game or not, just how much I have played it. Before anyone assumes that I got bored because of TT or whatever, I only did it once due certain circumstance and wanted to experience the event I missed and where I left off, but didn’t come back to the current date because I wanted to play on day basis.

 I have gone to work every day, so I didn’t get bored by the game by playing it for many hours because I simply didn’t have that much time as those who were quarantined. Doing the same repetitive things for a long time will eventually get boring and it is normal to want to do something else instead of continuing to do something you do not enjoy anymore. And my other gaming list needs a bit of shortening anyway, so maybe for not playing Animal Crossing for a while may spark interest to it again much later after few updates have happened. Or not.


----------



## marieheiwa (May 24, 2020)

i play for a short while every day, longer if a friend wants to play with me or if i’m in the mood to decorate and terraform! growing up with this game i used to TT and play for hours on end, as i got older i realised that made me burn out faster. 

even in NL, doing stuff like obsessing over the campsite trick and selling villagers for so many bells that it took HOURS to even transfer them, killed the fun for me too...NH is the first game i’ve been able to play “naturally”. NL lasted 500 hours for me until i started playing in new towns in other cartridges/languages but the magic was never caught again for me.

i’m not sure how many hours i have on NH atm, probably about 150-200? so i can’t say which one will “last more” but my guess is on NH as it’s going to be regularly updated which i love. it took months to unlock everything in NL anyway so this just means it’s easier to avoid spoilers for me haha.

i know lockdown has everyone bored but try different hobbies! i’d usually prefer to spend the bulk of my time on an art study or language studies, working out, etc. idk if i’m allowed to link to websites but there are a ton of resources for these out there! or you could even try a totally new style of game including free to play games if that’s more your cup of tea. there’s lots of online comics you can read for free that can really draw you in, there’s something for everyone out there. i BET most people have loads of stuff they’ve always wanted to learn - i have about 500 - and it’s really really fun doing that! 

this is just my experience. everyone is different. however if you get tired of it just stop playing it! move on to something else. there is no obligation to play this game for hundreds of hours. some games are an amazing experience at 8 hours! some are extremely repetitive (competitive multiplayer) but still extremely fun as you can keep improving...you’re not “not getting your money’s worth” just because you don’t play literally every day. it doesn’t make you a “bad fan” either. your island and animal pals will be waiting for you to come back when you’re ready!


----------



## moonolotl (May 24, 2020)

I'm a very on-off type of person, so ill spend like 2 or 3 days barely touching the game then ill spend an entire day playing it lol
I get bored SUPER easily but also get back into things pretty easily


----------



## Kaiaa (May 24, 2020)

Hey everyone, I removed some posts from this thread. If your post was removed, all I ask is that in the future you don’t continue heated conversations that would have better off been reported instead of replied to. We should be respectful to others regardless if their opinion differs from ours. If you noticed your post was removed, it was likely because it was part of the problem, quoted part of the problem, or had no relevance to the topic of the thread. Please know that this post is your unofficial warning to keep it on topic. Any disrespectful posts after this post will result in an official warning. 

I’m still playing and trying to develop my town. I don’t get to play often unfortunately!


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 24, 2020)

> It's like people are held at gunpoint to continue playing this game...
> Seriously, if you get burnt out or bored, play something else! Take break for a few days, a few weeks, months, or never return. It's okay.
> Every game get gets old eventually. Thats normal. If ACNH has lasted you through two months of non-stop playing, I say thats a pretty good deal for 60$/£/€.
> 
> I don't see the point in threads like these. It only serves to spread negativity and spark arguments, as has been shown.



No one is saying they're being forced to play this game. Topics like these are good because there are just as many topics that are praising the game for what they did right. But we shouldn't ignore things that are holding the game back. And we shouldn't silence them either. Because than it makes it look like the game doesn't have any flaws.

I'm finding myself playing the game less to. Will I still boot it up every day for a bit or every other day? Yes, I will. But at the same time things like mini-games for friends to play together online would give people more to do whenever they do play the game again.

A lot have said how the villagers have more diverse dialogue now, but it all feels like less to me. I rarely get them asking for any favor, wanting me to visit their home or mine or random visits, having hide and seek, and I got the treasure hunt maybe once in the two months I have been playing. I would talk to my villagers all the time in the other games because I never knew what they would say or ask for/to do.

In NH I'm just running pass them without talking now because when I do talk to them they regurgitate the same dialogue. 'I'm thinking about (that person you traded with and didn't talk to me once) I wonder what their island is like'

'I heard you dug fossils yesterday, did you give them to Blathers? Thanks for picking the beach clean of seashells. I noticed you shaking trees all day did you at least leave the rest of us some fruit?' This gets old after a while. It's not even dialogue that's based on their personality.

I dig for fossils everyday and so does most everyone else. It's a good source of bells when the museum is done or close and Blathers keeps giving you extras. So every time I talk to my villager they spit out the fossil dialogue the next day. They need to program their dialogue options to not spit out what you did the other day so much. It makes me not want to even bother talking to them. And that's part of what AC is about. But they also gutted most of the other interactions villagers would initiate.

The pinging system was also better in NL. Both games still ping for you, but if your inventory is full NL villagers wouldn't ping you to give you items. In NH if you're inventory is full the villager will say 'Oh I forgot what I wanted!' I mean how hard is it to program it not to happen if your at max capacity? They managed to do it in NL somehow.


----------



## Bioness (May 25, 2020)

Today, was actually the first day I did not play Animal Crossing since release.

I guess I've done so much that I am just waiting on content updates. Also Nintendo removing the two hybrid islands put a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## cami_tayler (May 25, 2020)

I go in waves. Like (in NH and New Leaf) I'll play it for months then get tired of it and break for a week or so then I get back into it again about week or two later. But you're definitely right they need serious and interesting updates or events.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (May 25, 2020)

I've been playing non-stop since launch and have not slowed down. Maybe it's just because I make my own goals? Like earlier was getting all the hybrids, and now i've moved to trying to get all the KK songs and building my town to be perfect, one day at a time.


----------



## Gunner (May 25, 2020)

This'll sound weird but I'm personally happy less people are playing. I feel when this game came out during lockdown a lot of disingenuous people jumped on the bandwagon,  a lot of people just wanting to play to either gain self gratification/show off.   Honestly for a while the games popularity actually made me dislike the game somewhat because I felt like real fans were getting pushed away by people who didn't fully appreciate the game and were just playing it while their other pastimes were banned due to lockdowns. I certainly don't remember having to pay 50,000 bells to visit someones town in New Leaf or people selling bells on EBay when New Leaf came out, or immense levels of scamming and vitriolic TT debates. This games release really did show me why smaller communities are superior to larger ones.


----------



## eminyan (May 25, 2020)

I have definitely! I love the game, I really do- but the lack of other activities and content right *now* is a bit frustrating. I know this is supposed to be a progressive game, with more content coming with time but there's just too little things to do rn. I look forward to future content and I love the progressive style of the game but at the same time there should be a default amount of/more content before releasing things bit by bit.
I get it's not meant to be a daily everyday game but I know many who have already gotten bored of it despite not playing it daily, including myself.




Gunner said:


> This'll sound weird but I'm personally happy less people are playing. I feel when this game came out during lockdown a lot of disingenuous people jumped on the bandwagon,  a lot of people just wanting to play to either gain self gratification/show off.   Honestly for a while the games popularity actually made me dislike the game somewhat because I felt like real fans were getting pushed away by people who didn't fully appreciate the game and were just playing it while their other pastimes were banned due to lockdowns. I certainly don't remember having to pay 50,000 bells to visit someones town in New Leaf or people selling bells on EBay when New Leaf came out, or immense levels of scamming and vitriolic TT debates. This games release really did show me why smaller communities are superior to larger ones.



I get your point but I don't think everyone playing because of rough times right now are all just jumping on the bandwagon? I understand if you mean older fans but every fan is a real fan and I feel like making a strict difference between new fans and older fans is low-key gatekeeping. There's nothing wrong with preferring a different economy or smaller communities or liking the game with a smaller fanbase, just think it's a bit narrow-minded to assume everyone who played because of stress from quarantine doesn't count as a fan or their reasons to enjoy a game during such sad times is invalid.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 25, 2020)

My problem right now is the lack of favors.
Now I'm okay with my island overall I only play 30 min to an hour. I kept trying to decorate when I  dont want to because idk what to do and realized what did I do in previous games?

I used to play animal crossing like this: 
Check stores do daily stuff. Go fishing. Run into villagers while fishing. Say hi. They ask for quest. Do quest. Yay furniture. Go back to fishing. Repeate like five times. Maybe decorate my house with some furniture I got doing quests. Quit.

Now I play like this:
Daily stuff. Decorate. (Remove this now im done decorating mainly) Get materials. Say hi to villgers. They give me money or shirt for present..


Try to go fishing (I opened NL and wow there's more fish in that game tbh and they come right to you. I feel like fishing in this game is GC or CF ugh). Get frustrated but see animal. Say hi. They say hi. No quest. Go back to fishing. Kind of bored. Quit.

I just.... Previous games for the way I play had a nice feed back loop.

One day I got two favors I was excited! Maybe I have high enough friends with villagers they want me to do things for them! 

Nope. Haven't gotten asked a favor in at least 3days to a week.

I like decorating. But... I would rather do favors to raise friendship than presents... I really liked animal crossing  DIDNT do presents like Harvest Moon or Stardew Valley because that felt shallow to me. I don't give my irl friends presents very much but I do nice things for them.

Maybe I just need to raise friendships more for favors idk. Did they ping more in NL? I rarely get pings but I'm not sure.

I miss diving. I know that's coming back maybe or something but... 

I like new horizons. 
I know maybe because I can craft that should excuse my villgers from giving me furniture very often.

I just miss favors.


----------



## Undies (May 25, 2020)

I'm starting to play less, I have a 5 star island, all the current seasonal recipes, I have all the available fish/bugs, I have 10 villagers I'm happy with, and fully upgraded my house. So once Xenoblade Chronicles comes out unless we get a big update I'll probably stop playing AC completely for awhile.

For me I think turnips are what ruined the game for me. In one week I made millions, which meant I could fully upgrade my house (including paying off the final loan that doesn't really matter). I have so much money that if I see a TV at Nooks' Cranny I can afford it without needing to spend days irl fishing and stuff to afford it.
IDK if others have a similar problem re regretting buying/selling turnips? I feel like the loans should be harder to pay off or turnips should be nerfed alot.


----------



## eminyan (May 25, 2020)

Undies said:


> I'm starting to play less, I have a 5 star island, all the current seasonal recipes, I have all the available fish/bugs, I have 10 villagers I'm happy with, and fully upgraded my house. So once Xenoblade Chronicles comes out unless we get a big update I'll probably stop playing AC completely for awhile.
> 
> For me I think turnips are what ruined the game for me. In one week I made millions, which meant I could fully upgrade my house (including paying off the final loan that doesn't really matter). I have so much money that if I see a TV at Nooks' Cranny I can afford it without needing to spend days irl fishing and stuff to afford it.
> IDK if others have a similar problem re regretting buying/selling turnips? I feel like the loans should be harder to pay off or turnips should be nerfed alot.


agree! i love completing things right away but i think being able to as ruined some of the fun


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 25, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Today, was actually the first day I did not play Animal Crossing since release.
> 
> I guess I've done so much that I am just waiting on content updates. Also Nintendo removing the two hybrid islands put a bad taste in my mouth.


Wait what did Nintendo do? They got rid of some of the mystery islands? Why would they do that? There's so little content right now as there is.

Turnips are what I did towards the end of NL. I used to visit the island to bug and shark hunt all the time. It kept me active and playing. It was fun. I didn't mind if I burned an hour. It was rewarding. Now everything is a bell sink and the only way to make bells realistically is by turnips. They should had never gotten rid of the island bugs and sharks.

And Nintendo actually made one of those butterflies spawn less with a patch. You know cause getting bells in this game is so easy any other way. I mean they literally forced us to go to turnips. And I wonder if that's because they're being so greedy and want us all to roll over and go online (more money for them)


----------



## itsrowan (May 25, 2020)

I definitely stopped playing at some point, but not necessarily because of disappointment. I preordered the game and played it throughout the first week it was released, but I stopped because of personal matters and responsibilities. I revisited it a few weeks ago and I've been playing occasionally ever since! 

I agree that it gets repetitive at some points, so I try to spread out my play sessions so that I don't get burnt out too quickly. I used to play AC:NL daily, but I'd end up taking month-long breaks because I'd get bored of it pretty quickly. I say some of the hype behind this game is justified, but like any life simulation game, it's bound to feel boring at some point. I feel as if it's up to the players to find ways to make it more interesting, which is fun in itself!


----------



## trashpedia (May 25, 2020)

Coming back to this forum post now, I barely do much in the game other than talk to villagers, dig up fossils to sell them, and checking stores. I feel like there just isn’t much to do after a while. I don’t spend more than 30 minutes each day now.


----------

